# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Latvian matkustajaliikenne

## TEP70

Latviassa on syksyn 2005 tilanteen mukaan seuraavanlaista matkustajaliikennettä:

*Kansainvälinen liikenne*

2/1 Riika-Moskova-Riika "Latvijas Ekspresis", joka päivä
4/3 Riika-Moskova-Riika "Jurmala", joka päivä (vain kesällä)
38/37 Riika-Pietari-Riika "Baltija", joka päivä
388/387 Riika-Daugavpils-Homel-Daugavpils-Riika, joka toinen päivä, parillisina Riiasta 
357/358 Riika-Vilna-Baranovitsh-Vilna-Riika, joka toinen päivä, parittomina Riiasta
392/391 Vilna-Daugavpils-Rezekne-Pietari-Rezekne-Daugavpils-Vilna, parillisina päivinä
459/460 Riika-Simferopol-Riika, kesällä joka toinen päivä, parillisina Riiasta

LDZ:n aikataulut, muita hyviä palveluja: 
http://bahn.de
http://www.poezda.net

*Maan sisäinen kaukoliikenne*

Maan sisäistä kaukoliikennettä ei oikeastaan enää ole. Yhteydet Riiasta Ventspilsiin ja Liepajaan on lakkautettu muutama vuosi sitten. Ainoa kaukojunanomainen juna on Dinaburga-moottorijuna, joka kulkee aamulla Daugavpilsistä Riikaan ja iltapäivällä takaisin. Aikataulu löytyy dieselmoottorijunien aikatauluista.

*Dieselmoottorijunaliikenne*

Liikenne on varsin Riika-keskeistä, kaikkien junien toinen päätepiste on Riika. Kalustona DR1A-junat, joista osa modernisoituja ja katkaistuja, osa modernisoimattomia täysmittaisia. Muutama DR1P-yksikkö löytyy myös, samoin AR2-01-moottorivaunu, joka seisoo käyttämättömänä. Se on ilmeisesti liikkunut viimeksi Krustpilsin ja Jelgavan välillä (liikenne nykyisin lopetettu)

Riika-Lugazi-rataosa 13 junaparia ma-pe, 11 la-su
Riika-Lugazi 3 junaparia
Riika-Valmiera 1 junapari
Riika-Cesis 1 junapari la-su
Riika-Sigulda 9 junaparia ma-pe, 6 la-su

Riika-Ergli-rataosa 2 junaparia
Riika-Ergli 1 junapari ma-pe, 2 la-su
Riika-Suntazi 1 junapari ma-pe

Riika-Gulbene 1 junapari
(Gulbene-Aluksne 3 junaparia, kapearaiteinen)

Riika-Krustpils 3 junaparia (Krustpilsiä palvelee yhteensä 9 junaparia ma-pe, 10 la-su)
Riika-Zilupe 2 junaparia
Riika-Rezekne 1 junapari la,su
Riika-Daugavpils 4 junaparia
Sunnuntaisin Riiasta 13.10 lähtevään Daugavpilsin junaan liitetään toinen runko, joka irrotetaan Livanissa ja se palaa omana junanaan takaisin Riikaan.

Riika-Renge 1 junapari ma-to,la, 2 pe,su

Aikataulut
Reittikartta

Viimeisin supistus on tapahtunut Riika-Ergli-radalla. Vielä 2004 Ergliin ajettiin ma-pe 2 junaparia ja la-su 3. Nyt Riiasta aamulla lähtevä juna ei ajakaan enää ma-pe Ergliin asti, vaan kääntyy takaisin Suntazista. Iltapäivällä Riiasta lähtenyt viikonloppujuna on lopetettu ja aamujuna palaa la-su vasta illalla takaisin Erglistä. Liikenne alkaa olla kaikilla jäljelläolevilla radoilla jo niin harvaa, että seuraava askel on täydellinen lakkauttaminen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Sähkömoottorijunaliikenne*

Latvian ympäristön sähkömoottorijunalähiliikenne on tiheämpää kuin Tallinnassa ja Vilnassa. Radat Riiasta Skulteen, Aizkraukleen, Jelgavaan ja Tukums 2:een on sähköistetty 3000 V:n tasavirtajärjestelmällä. Rata Riiasta Siguldaan on joskus päätetty sähköistää, mutta maastossa on vain pylväät ja työ on jäänyt kesken. Kalustona palvelevat vanhat, neuvostoaikaiset ER2-junat, joista osa on modernisoitu ja osa maalattu uusiin väreihin. Tehdasuutta kalustoa ei ole.

Riika-Skulte-rataosa 20 junaparia
Riika-Skulte 13 junaparia
Riika-Saulkrasti 7 junaparia ma-pe, 8 la-su

Riika-Aizkraukle-rataosa 28 junaparia
Riika-Aizkraukle 10 junaparia
Riika-Lielvarde 13 junaparia
Riika-Ogre 5 junaparia 

Riika-Jelgava-rataosa 25 junaparia 
Riika-Jelgava 24 junaparia ma-pe, 21 la-su
Riika-Olaine 1 junapari ma-pe
Lisäksi yksi ma-pe-lähtö Jelgavasta ja Olainesta aamulla Riikaan

Riika-Tukums-rataosa 43 junaparia
Riika-Tukums-2 12 junaparia
Riika-Tukums-1 1 junapari
Riika-Kemeri 3 junaparia ma-pe, 2 la,su
Riika-Sloka 23 junaparia
Riika-Dubulti 4 junaparia ma-pe

Aikataulut

----------


## JE

Onko tuo Aluksnen kapearaiteinen vielä Latvian valtionrautateiden hallussa vai yksityinen? Siitä muistaakseni oli jotain poliittista kädenvääntöä pari vuotta sitten.

----------


## TEP70

> Onko tuo Aluksnen kapearaiteinen vielä Latvian valtionrautateiden hallussa vai yksityinen? Siitä muistaakseni oli jotain poliittista kädenvääntöä pari vuotta sitten.


Se on nykyään yksityinen. Mielenkiintoista, että radalla ajetaan läpi vuoden kolme vuoroa suuntaansa, joten ilmeisesti matkustajia on. Sitä ei oikein voi sanoa edes museoradaksi.  :Wink:  Liettuassa taas viimeinen kapearaiderata Panevezys-Anyksiai lopetti toimintansa ilmeisesti jo 2001. Junia voi ilmeisesti edelleen tilata.

----------


## TEP70

Kerrankin Baltian maissa aloitetaan uudelleen kertaalleen lopetettua liikennettä: 31.3. lähti neitsytmatkalleen Riiasta Liepājaan modernisoitu DR1A-junayksikkö (227-6, 8 ja 3), joka on nimetty Kurzemeksi Latvian läntisen maakunnan mukaan.

Juna 803 lähtee Riiasta 17.58 ja saapuu Liepājaan 21.07. Paluumatka alkaa junana 804 kello 6.00 ja Riiassa ollaan 9.10. 223 kilometriä taittuu siis reilussa kolmessa tunnissa, eli keskinopeus ei aivan huikea ole, mutta on toki hitaampiakin junia. Täällä aikataulu.

Tässä linkkejä kuviin, jotka löytyivät toisen foorumin viestistä. Kuvat on ottanut Vadims Falkovs.

Kuvalinkit 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä linkkejä kuviin, jotka löytyivät toisen foorumin viestistä. Kuvat on ottanut Vadims Falkovs.
> 
> Kuvalinkit 1, 2, 3, 4, 5


Kiitos TEP70! Tässä olisi mallia tännekin! Olen nähnyt noita RVR:n valmistamia moottorijunia vähän toisenlaisessakin kunnossa. Mutta tuolla, kun halutaan toimia kustannustehokkaasti eikä voida luottaa siihen, että ministeriö pulittaa tukea aina sen kuin pyytää, tehdään vanhasta uusi. Tähänkin verrattuna on täysin absurdia pitää Sm1-sarjaa romutuskypsänä.

En tunne SEV-kalustoa kyllin hyvin, joten kysyn tässä, onko tämä kuvattu yskikkö koottu kahdesta eri-ikäisestä, kun päädyt ovat eri näköiset? Vai onko 2276 entisestä välivaunusta tehty ohjausvaunu, sillä eikös 2273:n näköisiä moottoivaunuja ollut alkuperäisissä junissa molemmissa päissä ja välivaunuja enemmän kuin yksi?

Antero

----------


## TEP70

Alun perin DR1A-junayksikkö on ollut kuusivaunuinen, mutta matkustajamäärien vähentyessä junia on puolitettu rakentamalla kahteen välivaunuun ohjaamo. Näin on saatu kaksi kolmivaunuista junayksikköä. Kuutosvaunu kuvassa 1 on juurikin ohjausvaunu, kuten arvelit. Kuvassa 3 on taas moottorivaunu (3). DR1A-227 valmistui Riian vaunutehtaalta 1984 ja se remontoitiin samalla tehtaalla 20 vuotta myöhemmin, vuonna 2003. 

Kuusivaunuisessa junarungossa vaunut 1 ja 3 ovat moottorivaunuja ja 2, 4, 6 ja 8 välivaunuja.

----------


## Eki

Hienoja kuvia Kuurinmaasta (Kurzeme)!  :Very Happy: 




> Tähänkin verrattuna on täysin absurdia pitää Sm1-sarjaa romutuskypsänä.


Myös siihen verrattuna, että kuluvana vuonna on tarkoitus maalata uudelleen 10 rähjäisimmässä kunnossa olevaa Sm1:tä...

----------


## TEP70

> Riika-Renge 1 junapari ma-to,la, 2 pe,su
> 
> Aikataulut


No nyt tuo Rengen viikonloppujunaparikin on kadonnut aikatauluista. Millähän perusteella noita junia oikein karsitaan, kun itse sunnuntaijunalla Rengestä Riikaan marraskuussa matkustaessani se oli kuin nuijalla täyteen lyöty. Onko kyseessä se perinteinen tapa karsia, eli napsaistaan aina harvimmin kulkeva tai vähiten matkustajia kuljettava juna pois, jolloin lopulta kaikki on karsittu eikä missään ajeta enää mitään.

----------


## LateZ

http://www.pv.lv/index.php?cat=338

Tuollaiset ensimmäiset saneeratut sähköjunat ovat olleet kohta kaksi kuukautta ajossa. Riigas vagonu ruupniica nuo alkuaan on valmistanut ja eiköhän remonttikin siellä ole tehty. Vaunuja saneerataan 68 kappaletta. Ovat ovat ilmeisesti nyt automaattiset siten, että niissä on joku avausnappi eikä niitä tarvitse enää pitää aina asemilla auki  koko seisonta-aikaa. Junassa pitäisi olla nykyään käymälä ja penkitkin on vaihdettu yksittäisistuimiin. Näin kuvista katsoen jälki on vakuuttavaa. Täytyy lähteä testaamaan.

Remontin hinta-arvio oli ennen hanketta noin 340 000 euroa/vaunu. Yksikkö näyttäisi nelivaunuiselta, joten olisikohan junan hinta 1,36 miljoonaa. Paha sanoa tarkkaan, kun joka paikassa puhutaan vaan vaunujen korjaamisesta eikä moottorivaunuja missään mainita erikseen.

----------


## TEP70

Latviassa on muuten tehty jo päätös muuttaa maan sähköistys 25 kV AC:ksi. Hanke toteutetaan samassa yhteydessä kun kalusto täytyy lähiaikoina joka tapauksessa uusia. Varmaan sitten toteutus etenee vaiheittain niin, että nuo modernisoidut hoitavat jäljellä olevan 3 kV DC -liikenteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuollaiset ensimmäiset saneeratut sähköjunat ovat olleet kohta kaksi kuukautta ajossa.


Ihan siistin näköinen vaunu. Kuvasta ei oikein käynyt ilmi istutaanko todella vain 2+2 vaikka vaunu on noin leveä että periaatteessa mahtuisi 3+3 kin kuten puupenkkiaikana.

Toinen seikka joka häiritsee on että latvialaiset eivät tunnu haluavan korottaa laitureita Riian lähiliikenteessä, vaan ainoastaan lisäsivät ylimääräisiä askelmia portaidenalapäähän. Riiassa olisi kuitenkin liikennöintikelpoista rautateitä 4-5 suuntaan keskustasta, niin että saataisiin kohtuukustannuksin ja ilman tunnelia aikaiseksi jopa jonkinlainen "metro" jos vain kalusto olisi sellaista että kyytiin nouseminen olisi helpompaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## LateZ

> Jautājums:
> 
> Labdien, vai arī uz Ērgļiem ir iespējams palaist kādu citu dīzeļvilcienu, izņemot motrisi, mēs - pasažieri - jūtamies kā siļķes mucā?
> 
> Atbilde:
> 
> A/s "Pasažieru vilciens" veiktās pasažieru uzskaites dati par 2006.gada novembri un decembri liecina, ka pasažieru skaits nepārsniedz 60 līdz 65, kas 76 sēdvietu motrisē ir pietiekoši. Savukārt, ik katru piektdienas vakaru, sestdienas un svētdienas rītu, kad ir ievērojams pasažieru skaita pieaugums, uz Ērgļiem kursē vilciens 3 vagonu sastāvā.



Osoitteesta www.pv.lv kopioitu kysymys ja vastaus kertoo Erglin liikenteen hoidettavan 76-paikkaisella moottorivaunulla. Varmaan ennenkinmainittu AR2-01 -vaunu joka siis ei enää seisse käyttämättömänä. Pe, la ja su ajetaan kolmevaunuisella junalla.

Muutenkin tuolla palstalla tuntuu suurimpana valituksenaiheena olevan se, että junat ovat usein tupaten täynnä ja liian lyhyitä.

Semmonenkin uutinen oli, että Rēzekneen suunnitellaan samanlaista junaa, jossa pakollinen paikanvaraus, kuin Väinänlinnan "Dinaburga" ja Liepājan  "Kurzeme".

Matkustajaliikenteen nettisivut ovat osoitteessa www.pv.lv (Pasažieru Vilciens), kansainvälinen- ja tavaraliikenne löytyy osoitteestä www.ldz.lv (Latvijas Dzelzceļš). Aikataulut löytyvät parhaiten osoitteesta www.1188.lv. Samasta osoitteesta on helppo hakea myös kaikki Latvian kaukobussien aikataulut. Sivun saa myös venäjäksi ja eräällä muullakin kielellä.

----------


## LateZ

Nyt on lakannut junaliikenne Riika - Ērgļi -rataosalla. Liikennettä hoitavat korvaavat bussit, joissa rautatieliput kelpaavat. Kaikki junat (1 pari päivittäin, 1 pari L, S) on korvattu.

Saa nähdä, ajetaanko enää junia Ērgļiin.

Matka-aika nopeutui tuolla noin 100 km:n matkalla 1 t 20 min siirryttäessä busseihin.

----------


## TEP70

> Nyt on lakannut junaliikenne Riika - Ērgļi -rataosalla. Liikennettä hoitavat korvaavat bussit, joissa rautatieliput kelpaavat. Kaikki junat (1 pari päivittäin, 1 pari L, S) on korvattu.


Jaahas. No ei kyllä ollut suuri yllätys. Tuohon 100 km:n matkaan meni aikaa kolmisen tuntia junalla. Radalla ei paljon muuta liikkunut kuin nämä pari hassua henkilöjunaa. Kovin suuria investointeja tuskin on tuolle pätkälle jatkossakaan luvassa. Ehdinpäs sentään matkustaa Riiasta Ergļiin helmikuussa 2003.

----------


## LateZ

Nyt Latvian matkustajajunien nettisivuilla www.pv.lv kerrotaan syynä Riian - Ērgļin junaliikenteen keskeytykseen olevan dieseljunayksiköitten puute. Tuon välin matkustajunan kerrotaan törmänneen kuorma-autoon ja nyt ei ole millä ajaa.

Varsin usein matkustajien valituksiin kulkuvuorojen vähäisyydestä ja ylettömän täysistä junista vastattaessa vedotaan tuohon vaunupulaan. Luulisi nyt vaunuja olevan ja voitavan saneerata.

----------


## TEP70

LDZ (tai siis Pasazieru Vilciens) on hiljattain aloittanut uudelleen junaliikenteen Riian ja Ventspilsin välillä. Palvelu on samanlainen kuin Liepajaankin eli illalla Riiasta Ventspilsiin (18:15-20:56) ja aamulla takaisin (6:20-9:05).

Täällä uusi linjakartta. Vähän vaikuttaisi, että aivan pienimpiä pysähdyspaikkoja olisi jossakin välissä karsittu Itä-Latviassakin. Ei välttämättä huono päätös, jos junaliikenteen halutaan jatkossa olevan jotain muuta kuin pelkkää sosiaalista palvelua.

----------


## LateZ

Näkyy Ērgļin rata poistuneen nyt maailmankartalta. Epäilen, ettei sinne tavaraakaan kulje. Onko kellään käsitystä siitä, onko Latvian käytöstä poistuneita ratoja purettu, vai ovatko kiskot vielä pusikossa jäljellä?

----------


## TEP70

Mitä näköhavaintoja minulla on, niin tilanne on sama kuin Suomessa eli suljettuja ratoja ei ole purettu. Ventspils-Liepaja-ratakin oli maastossa ainakin 2002. Gulbenesta lähti pusikoitunut ratalinja kohti Pytalovoa ainakin v. 2004.

----------


## TEP70

Liepajaan näyttää pääsevän nykyisin viikonloppuisin myös päiväjunalla. Lähtö on Riiasta 11.00, tulo Liepajaan 14.07, lähtö takaisin 14.35, tulo Riikaan 17.48.

Jos nyt oikein ymmärsin niin toinen Moskovan yöjunapari, 3/4 "Jurmala" ei kulje vuoden 2009 puolella ennen toukokuun loppua.

edit: täsmennys, viimeinen lähtö Riiasta on 12.1.2009 ja sen jälkeen vasta 25.5.2009.

Eipä ole Latvian TEP70-vetureilla paljon hommia. Yksi tarvitaan Vilna-Pietari-junaan osuudelle Daugavpils-Pytalovo-Daugavpils, yksi Moskovan junaan Riiasta rajalle ja takaisin sekä yksi Riika-Pietari-junaan Riika-Rezekne-Pytalovo ja takaisin. Kun vetureita on käsittääkseni 16, yli puolet niistä seisoo tyhjän panttina.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tietääkö joku muuten mikä on foorumin osoite//osoitteet Latvialaisilla juna harrastajilla?? Googlen kääntäjähän on modernien foorumi ihmisten  paras kaveri  :Wink: 

Tämmöisen löysin, rekisteröidyin ja huomasin, että on vain ratikka juttuja:
http://159.148.153.245/forums/index.php?do=logout
ja tässä toisessa on yleismaailmallisesti junista: http://translate.google.fi/translate...Fforumid%3D812
Google kääntää ihan nätisti tekstit

Tässä on ihan hyviä juttuja: http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Dfi%26tl%3Dlv

Myös Latviassa Rail Baltica on ottanut tuulta siipiensä alle:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Dfi%26tl%3Dlv

http://translate.google.fi/translate...v%26start%3D10

http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Dfi%26tl%3Dlv

http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Dfi%26tl%3Dlv

http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Dfi%26tl%3Dlv

http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Dfi%26tl%3Dlv

http://translate.google.fi/translate...v%26start%3D20

----------


## TEP70

> Googlen kääntäjähän on modernien foorumi ihmisten  paras kaveri


Mieluummin luen kyllä alkukielistä tekstiä, sen verran sössöä tulosta tuosta tulee kuitenkin.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Mieluummin luen kyllä alkukielistä tekstiä, sen verran sössöä tulosta tuosta tulee kuitenkin.


Niin no onneksi on tuossa translaatio teksteissä tuo "Siirry alkuperäiselle sivulle »" vaihtoehto.  Itsekin toki luen aina kun vain kieltä ymmärrän niin tuota alkuperäistä tekstiä.

----------


## TimppaTT

http://translate.google.fi/translate...Fforumid%3D812

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumd...hp?forumid=812

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=320660&page=2
Vaikuttaisi kaikkein kattavimmalle

----------


## LateZ

Riika-Ventspils -juna kulkee 10.9. alkaen Riiasta Ventspilsiin perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ja Ventspilsistä Riikaan lauantaisin ja maanantaisin nykyisellä aikataululla. Syynä on matkustajamäärien väheneminen ja pyrkimys käyttää valtion vähenevät ostoliikennemäärärahat rationaalisimmalla tavalla. Liikennetarve tulee tyydytetyksi linja-autoin. Aiemmin juna ajoi joka päivä.

Vuoden loppuun mennessä aiotaan purkaa radat Liepāja-Ventspils, Sauriei-Ērgļi, Ieriķi-Gulbene ir Gulbene-valtakunnanraja. Radoilla ei ole aikoihin ollut liikennettä. Maahan jää vielä käytöstä poistettuja ratoja.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Latvia: Pasazieru vilciens to purchase new rolling-stock*

The Latvian passenger rail operator Pasazieru vilciens announced, that it plans to purchase new electric and diesel trains. The company wants the EU to co-finance the project with EUR 142.4m.

34 new electric vehicles and 7 new diesel vehicles will be acquired, the representative of Pasazieru vilciens said.

The first trains should appear on tracks in 2012. According to the Latvian transport minister Kaspars Gerhards, this will be one of the biggest transportation projects in the country in the upcoming years.[/I]

www.railwaymarket.eu //Latvia

----------


## TEP70

Tuo on mielenkiintoinen tieto. Minkähän mittaisia junia kaavaillaan? Nyt käsittääkseni ajetaan joko 4- tai 6-vaunuisilla sähkömoottorijunilla ja 34 on sen verran suuri luku, että se tarkoittaisi koko kaluston uusimista, ellei sitten hankita lyhyitä sähkömoottorijunayksiköitä, joita voidaan liittää yhteen tarpeen mukaan.

Tarkoitus olisi seurata liikennettä Riiassa 16.12., teen havainnoista jonkinlaisen raportin.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Lisää uutisia Latvian raide modernisaatio-projekteista




> Latvijas dzelzceļ is investing millions in development
> 
> 14.12.2009 (15:31)
> ldzLatvijas dzelzceļ (LDz, Latvian Railways) will not review its investment program for the period from 2008 to 2013, despite the economic crisis and the common for all railway companies trend for the reduction in freight.
> 
> Ayia Pocha, who is in charge of LDz development projects, told us about her company's current and future infrastructure projects.
> 
> Infrastructure development is a priority, a strategic trend for Latvijas dzelzceļ. It is solving the main problem of how to increase the capacity of the East  West corridor, also raising generally its reliability and safety. Reconstruction of infrastructure provides considerable savings in operating costs, reduces the the company's expenses and enables the formation of lower tariffs.
> 
> ...

----------


## TEP70

> Nyt käsittääkseni ajetaan joko 4- tai 6-vaunuisilla sähkömoottorijunilla ja 34 on sen verran suuri luku, että se tarkoittaisi koko kaluston uusimista, ellei sitten hankita lyhyitä sähkömoottorijunayksiköitä, joita voidaan liittää yhteen tarpeen mukaan.


Kuulemma tällä hetkellä liikenteessä on kymmenen 6-vaunuista junarunkoa ja 13 nelivaunuista. Eli yhteensä 23 junarunkoa.

Junarunkojen tunnistamisessa on haasteita, sillä liikkeellä voi olla kolme junarunkoa, jossa on ohjausvaunu samasta vanhasta junayksiköstä. Eli ER2T-junien (7113-7118) välivaunut 03, 05 ja 07 on kaikki muutettu ohjausvaunuiksi. Nyt voi siis olla liikkeellä vaikkapa seuraavanlaiset rungot:

- 7113-01 ja 7113-09 sekä välivaunuja
- 7113-03 ja 7113-05 sekä välivaunuja
- 7113-07 ja joku toinen ohjausvaunu sekä välivaunuja

Kuluvana talvena Moskovan junista 1/2 on tauolla ja liikennöi vain joulusesongin aikana. 3/4 kulkee läpi vuoden.

Sain myös tiedon, että rataosuudet Ventspils-Liepaja, Sauriesi-Ergli, Ieriki-Gulbene ja Gulbene-Vecumi-raja on nyt lopullisesti purettu. Kuulemma ainakin Liepajan ja Ventspilsin väliltä oli jo vuosien hiljaiselon aikana varastettu melkoinen määrä raidetarpeita muutenkin.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Tarkoitus olisi seurata liikennettä Riiassa 16.12., teen havainnoista jonkinlaisen raportin.


Ohessa lisää Latvian VR:n lainasta ja modernisaatio projektista.

Alkuperäinen viesti

Käännettynä

Koskas TEP muuten teet matkaraportin Latvian reissustasi?

----------


## TimppaTT

Hei,

Latvia kehittää itä-länsi yhteyden rautateitään. Otti tämmöiset uutiset juuri silmään:

Latvian Railway will increase capacity East-West corridor, 
project to build the second track on the site Skriveri - Krustpils in the East-West corridor, 26.1.2010

The section Riga - Krustpils will build a second road 1/12/2009 [08:54]

The European Commission and the Latvian Railway implement a project for $ 93 million 16.12.2009 [08:32]:


Latvijas dzelzcels seeking funds for projects on reconstruction of routes, 26.08.2009

----------


## LateZ

Latvian rautateill on vuoteen 2020 ulottuva suunnitelma, joka ksittelee muun muassa tuota it-lnsi -yhteytt. Kyse on nimenomaan Latvian rautateitten ja satamien kilpailukyvyn yllpitmisest. Ratojen vlityskyky listn lisraitein ja kohtauspaikkoja pidentmll. 

Matkustajaliikenteess ei ole uudistuksia luvassa. Kalustoa toki uusitaan, asemia korjataan ja informaatiojrjestelmi parannetaan. Kuitenkaan mistn mullistavasta ei ole kyse. Rail Baltica on mukana, rahoituksen takia sit ei voi unohtaa. Mitn merkittv ei ole tulossa sillkn saralla.

Riiassa vierailleen Valko-Venjn rautateitten delegaation kanssa sovittiin pyrkimyksest palauttaa yhteys Riian ja Minskin vlille. Juna mit luultavimmin kulkisi iseen aikaan itkautta, joten Baltian sisisiin yhteyksiin sill ei olisi vaikutusta. 

Latvian liikenneministeri kertoo Euroopan Komission ksittelyyn viedyst hankkeesta "Riian lhiliikenteen matkustajien kuljetuksen uudistaminen ja liikkuvan kaluston uusiminen", jolla aiottaisiin saada 100 miljoonaa latia EU:n rahoitusta. Tarkoitus on hankkia 34 kolmivaunuista shkjunaa korvaamaan kaikki vanhat shkjunat ja 7 kolmivaunuista dieseljunaa. Ilmeisesti laitureiden korottaminen saattaa kuulua tuohon projektiin, muuten kyse lienee ensi sijassa uusista junista.

Onpa spekuloitu, ett kuuluisa Riian vaunutehdas saattaisi palata markkinoille noin mittavan paikallisen hankinnan myt.

----------


## LateZ

Uutisia Latvian liikenneministerist: http://www.sam.gov.lv/?cat=8&art_id=1724

15.2. alkaen junaliikenne reitill Riika-Ventspils lakkautetaan. Liepājan ja Gulbenen junat muuttuvat jokapivisist viikonloppupalveluksi, siis lhdt kahdesti viikossa Riiasta. Reņģen junaliikenne lakkaa viikkoa myhemmin.

Nill reiteill tappiot olivat niin suuret, ett liikenteen hoitaminen linja-autoin katsotaan jrkevmmksi. Toisaalla sitten linja-autoliikennett on karsittu, jotta juniin riittisi matkustajia.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Uutisia Latvian liikenneministerist: http://www.sam.gov.lv/?cat=8&art_id=1724
> 
> 15.2. alkaen junaliikenne reitill Riika-Ventspils lakkautetaan. Liepājan ja Gulbenen junat muuttuvat jokapivisist viikonloppupalveluksi, siis lhdt kahdesti viikossa Riiasta. Reņģen junaliikenne lakkaa viikkoa myhemmin.
> 
> Nill reiteill tappiot olivat niin suuret, ett liikenteen hoitaminen linja-autoin katsotaan jrkevmmksi. Toisaalla sitten linja-autoliikennett on karsittu, jotta juniin riittisi matkustajia.


Ilmeisesti se bussi on kuitenkin nopeampi kuin juna? Eli palvelun taso on silltasolla, ett ei voida puhua tuolla vlill mistn modernista junaliikenteest?

Nuo pitisi kaikki reitit saada sille palvelu ja nopeustasolle, ett on huomattavasti parempia kun bussit-> jokseenkin niin kuin esim. suomessa.

----------


## LateZ

> Ilmeisesti se bussi on kuitenkin nopeampi kuin juna? Eli palvelun taso on silltasolla, ett ei voida puhua tuolla vlill mistn modernista junaliikenteest?


Matka-ajat junalla, suluissa lhinn vastaavien bussien ajoaikoja.
Riiasta Ventspilsiin 2:43 (3-4 tuntia), Liepājaan  3:05 (3:30-4 t), Reņģeen 2:21 (3 t), Gulbeneen 4:11 (3-4  tuntia)

Parhaiten bussit toki korvaavat Riian junayhteyden lakkauttamisen. Sen sijaan muita junan tarjoamia yhteyksi pienempien asemien vlill ei vlttmtt niinkn korvata milln.

Eivt junat Latviassa mitenkn mahdottoman hitaita ole. Lisksi etuna on se, ett pkaupungin keskustaan psee sujuvasti ruuhkitta. Lakkautettavilla ja supistettavilla reiteill tuen osuus suhteessa lipputuloihin on suurimmasta pst. Lisksi reitit on kohtuudella korvattavissa bussiliikenteell, jota sitkin on viime aikoina supistettu voimakkaasti. Osaltaan junien lakkauttaminen lis sitten taas bussiliikenteen kannattavuutta.

Gulbenen tilanne on sikli hauskakin, ett aseman ensimmiselt raiteelta lhtee useampi kapearaiteinen juna pivss, mutta leveraiteinen liikenne Riikaan on ollut jo it ajat yhden junavuoron vliss. Nyt tilanne muuttuu viel enemmn  kapean radan eduksi, kun leveraiteinen juna alkaa kyd asemalla vain kahdesti viikossa.

----------


## TEP70

> Gulbenen tilanne on sikli hauskakin, ett aseman ensimmiselt raiteelta lhtee useampi kapearaiteinen juna pivss, mutta leveraiteinen liikenne Riikaan on ollut jo it ajat yhden junavuoron vliss. Nyt tilanne muuttuu viel enemmn  kapean radan eduksi, kun leveraiteinen juna alkaa kyd asemalla vain kahdesti viikossa.


Gulbenen tilanne on todella erikoinen, sill asemarakennus on liikenteen mrn nhden hillittmn ylimitoitettu. Varsinainen palatsi, jonka edest lhtee kaksi kapearaiteista junavuoroa Alūksneen ja kaksi kertaa viikossa leveraiteinen dieselmoottorijuna Riikaan. Kotisivujen mukaan aikataulut ovat muuttuneet 1.2., eli ovatkohan junavuorot vhentyneet tuolloin mys Gulbene-Alūksne-radalla? Tavaraliikennettkn ei juuri ole, silloin tllin M62 ky hakemassa muutaman vaunun. Radat itn ja lnteen on purettu, vain eteln ja Alūksneen psee en.

----------


## LateZ

> Kotisivujen mukaan aikataulut ovat muuttuneet 1.2., eli ovatkohan junavuorot vhentyneet tuolloin mys Gulbene-Alūksne-radalla?


Aamun junapari Gulbene-Alūksne-Gulbene lakkautettiin. Toistaiseksi liikennett ei ole korvattu milln ja ainakin paikallisissa lehtiuutisissa tilannetta pidetn varsin ikvn. Kaupunkien vlill kulkee linja-auto vain kerran pivss sek toista reitti maanantaisin ja perjantaisin. Monet valtion virastot, lkrit ym. sijaitsevat Gulbenessa ja nyt ilman autoa ei aamupivn puolella Alūksnesta niihin pse. Matkustajia aamun junissa on ollut kourallinen, mutta heille palvelu on ollut trke. Tilannetta on luvattu selvitell, mutta korvaavan bussin saaminen reitille vie ainakin kuukauden. 

Kapearaiteinen rautatie muuttuu pikkuhiljaa normaalista joukkoliikennevlineest matkailukohteeksi. Varhain aamulla turisteja ei liiku, joten matkustajamrt jvt alhaisiksi. Turistihinnoittelukin kertoo kehityksest - kertalippu maksaa 2,40 latia (3,40 ) kun taas yksi matka viiden tai kymmenen matkan lipulla ainoastaan 0,85 (1,20 ). Puolentoista tunnin junamatka on silti varsin maltillisesti hinnoiteltu, vaikka paikalliset kertalippua pitvtkin kalliina.

----------


## TEP70

Koska Gulbenen juna 620 kulkee vain perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin Gulbeneen pin ja juna 619 maanantaisin sek lauantaisin paluusuuntaan, kulkee muina viikonpivin uusi juna 624, joka lhtee Riiasta samalla aikataululla kuin Gulbenen juna, mutta jatkaa Plavinasista Krustpilsiin. Samoin aamulla lhtee tiistaista perjantaihin ja sunnuntaisin uusi paluujuna 623 Krustpilsist Riikaan.

En ole vertaillut aikatauluja viimeisen plle, mutta ainakin maanantaista perjantaihin kulkenut aamun ruuhkajuna Olainesta Riikaan nyttisi puuttuvan uusista aikatauluista. Valmieraan oli mielestni pivjunapari Riiasta, mutta nyt se j Cesisiin. Skulten suunnalla pari junaa kntyy takaisin Carnikavassa.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Latvia on nkjn aloittanut uusien junien kilpailutuksen. Ja lhtviivalla on seuraavat firmat:

_Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles SA (CAF) (Spain)

Pojazdy Szynowe PESA Bydgoszcz Spłka Akcyjna Holding (Poland)

Bombardier Transport France SAS (France)

Stadler Bussnang AG (Switzerland)

KONČAR-ELEKTRIČNA VOZILA DD (Croatia)_ 

*Passenger trains to Latvia wants to produce five foreigners,  2010th gada 1. On 1st marts 08:23 March 08:23*


_Category: Business
Added: 2010-03-02 12:18:59
Latvia: Five bids submitted in a tender for new trains for Pasazieru vilciens
A total of five bids were submitted in a tender for delivery of 37 EMUs and 7 DMUs to the Latvian passenger operator Pasazieru vilciens.

The companies, which placed their offers are: Spanish CAF, Polish PESA Bydgoszcz, Candaian Bombardier Transportation, Swiss Stadler and Croatian Koncar.
(source: RvBagratuni on press reports, 2 March 2010)_

A / s "Passenger Train" opening a closed tender for the purchase of electric and diesel trains.

Tietk joku muuten seuraavat asiat: JOS Viro ja Latvia hankkisi mys Stadler junia niin olisiko Suomella, Virolla ja Latvialla mahdollista keskitt A.) huoltoa ja B.) Varaosia. Suomessahan on jo Stadlerin toimittamia Flirt junia. 

Maathan ovat lhekkin ja kulkuyhteydetkin toimivat erittin hyvin.

Eik moisesta keskittmisest syntyisi stj, voitaisiin pit isompaa varaosa varastoa yll koska kattaisisuuren mrn laitteita  yms. keskittmisetuja?

Ja miten muuten nykyiselln huolto ja varaosat on hoidettu Suomessa, Virossa ja Latviassa? Ksittkseni ainakin osoittain on samaakin kalustoa kytss. Onko keskittmist tehty nykyiselln?

----------


## TEP70

> Ja miten muuten nykyiselln huolto ja varaosat on hoidettu Suomessa, Virossa ja Latviassa? Ksittkseni ainakin osoittain on samaakin kalustoa kytss. Onko keskittmist tehty nykyiselln?


Joka maa hoitaa oman leiviskns. En kyll keksi muuta samaa kalustoa kuin Suomeen itrajan takaa tulevat tavaravaunut, joita korjataan pakottavissa tilanteissa satunnaisesti tarpeen mukaan. Eip tuosta viel mitn kovin hikisevi keskittmisetuja ole luvassa.

Ajatus samasta kalustosta olisi kieltmtt kiehtova (vaikkapa muutama TEP70 Suomessakin  :Smile:  ), mutta sen kylkiisen tuleva yhteinen lhihistoria ei. Tulevaisuuden hankinnat ovat tietysti eri asia.

---------- Viesti listty kello 17:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:57 ----------

Laitetaanpa thn ketjuun mys lytyneit henkilliikenteen lakkautuspivi:

- Zilupe-Sebezh 31.5.1992 (rajan ylittv paikallisliikenne)
- Karsava-Pytalovo 7.7.1993 (rajan ylittv paikallisliikenne)
- Vecumi-Pytalovo 7.7.1993 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Indra-Bigosovo 2.6.1996 (rajan ylittv paikallisliikenne)
- Liepaja-Ventspils 3.7.1996 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Rujiena-Ipiki 14.7.1996 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Aloja-Rujiena 21.9.1996 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Limbazi-Aloja 27.2.1997 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Mazeikiai-Renge 1.9.1997 tai 24.5.1998 (rajan ylittv paikallisliikenne)
- Liepaja-Priekule-Vainode/Kaleti 24.2.1998 tai 24.5.1998 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Daugavpils-Obeliai 24.5.1998 (rajan ylittv paikallisliikenne)
- Jelgava-Tukums II 1.7.1998
- Daugavpils-Rezekne 15.4.1999 (paikallisliikenne)
- Daugavpils-Turmantas 30.5.1999 (rajan ylittv paikallisliikenne) (kulki uudelleen 2002/2003)
- Ieriki-Gulbene 15.7.1999 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Skulte-Limbazi 20.7.1999 (lopetettiin kaikki liikenne)
- Jelgava-Krustpils 21.8.2000
- Lugazi-Valga 4.3.2001 (avattiin uudelleen)
- Gulbene-Vecumi 1.7.2001, kaikki liikenne 1.9.2001
- Gluda-Liepaja 15.8.2001 (avattiin uudelleen)
- Tukums II-Ventspils 15.8.2001 (avattiin uudelleen ja lakkautettiin taas 15.2.2010)
- Daugavpils-Indra 20.4.2002 (paikallisliikenne)
- Riika-Ergli 5.10.2007

----------


## TEP70

Laitanpa thn ketjuun mys Latvian valtion tilastotoimistosta (Latvijas Statistika) lytyneet tiedot vuosittaisista matkustajamrist ja matkustajakilometrimrist 1990-2008. Arvioin vuoden 2009 luvut kolmen vuosineljnneksen ja aikaisempien vuosien perusteella.

(vuosi, matkustajamr, matkustajakilometrimr, luvut tuhansia)

1990 144500	5366000
1991 90700	3930000
1992 83100	3656000
1993 59600	2359000
1994 55600	1794000
1995 42300	1256000
1996 34100	1149000
1997 33000	1154000
1998 30100	1059000
1999 24900	984000
2000 18200	715000
2001 20100	706000
2002 21960	743700
2003 22962	765000
2004 23856	810500
2005 25947	891900
2006 27424	992200
2007 27430	983000
2008 26768	950900
2009 n. 21500	n. 750000

Vuoden 1990 matkustajamr on ksittmttmn suuri. Kaksi kertaa Suomen tmn pivn matkustajamr ja Suomessa on sentn menty ylspin lhes koko sama aika. LDz:n perustietovihkosesta lytyy tieto, ett vuoden 1990 145 miljoonasta matkustajasta 130 miljoonaa matkusti lhiliikenteess. Lhiliikenteen mrittely puuttuu eli onko se pelkk Riian ympristn shkjunaliikenne vai mys dieselmoottorijunaliikenne hieman kauemmaksi (esim. Sigulda-Valmiera ja Krustpils). Vuonna 1990 mys Daugavpilsin ja Rezeknen ympristss oli lhiliikennett.

Hiukan epilytt tuo 145 miljoonaa. Lhiliikenteest olisi hvinnyt alle 10 vuodessa yli 100 miljoonaa (!) matkustajaa, jos luvut pitvt paikkansa. Toki Riian shkmoottorijunaliikenteess oli vuonna 1990 vuoroja paljon enemmn kuin nyt ja junat olivat luultavasti 10-vaunuisia, kun ne tn pivn ovat 4- tai 6-vaunuisia. Voiko tm edes selitty pakkokyttjien suurella mrll (ei ollut juuri henkilautoja)?

Luku voi tietysti selitty sillkin, mink valtion tilastotieteilijt sen tuottivat.  :Smile:

----------


## TimppaTT

Terve,

Osaako joku sanoa, ett miksi VR ei ole jttnyt rakennustarjousta tst Latvian 52km Skrīveri-Krustpils

Raiteet tuplaksi remontista.

Oliko Viron projekti Tarto-Valga jo liikaa vai mist kiikastaa?

Eik VR aiokaan tehd "hesburgereita" ja olla isompi tekij koko Baltiassa?

Sikli mikli olen oikein ymmrtnyt niin tmmisi vastaavia remppoja on tulossa liskin Baltiassa esim. Tallinna- Tarto remontti joka alkaa ??2011 alkuvaiheesta?

Competition for the second phase of construction of the track Skrīveri Krustpils-two candidates (2010.03.17)

----------


## TimppaTT

_Latvian Railways (LDZ) received two applications: from business associations - Skonto construction BMGS, ACB and Binders ", as well as the" TVA Constructions "and the Russian company ООО" Кредо " March 17, held after the opening of tenders announced VAS Latvian Railway Development Planning and Project Management Department Aija Poca._


EDIT: Juuri tss muistin, ett Latviassa on tm kriisi viel pahempi kun tll.. eli kai tyt Latviassa menee nyt psntisesti Latvialaisille?

----------


## TimppaTT

> *Feasibility study on railway electrification launched
> *
> On 8 April Latvijas dzelzceļ (LDz) launched a feasibility study on electrification of Latvian railway lines.
> 
> Within the framework of the study it is planned to assess economic justification of Latvian railway system electrification  costs, potential economic benefits. There will be also determined, in which lines this process should be done primarily and what technical solutions could there be  either to develop existing 3.3 kV DC system or to convert systems according to the most progressive 25 kV AC that is widely used in Europe.
> 
> The study is commissioned by the Ministry of Transport of the Republic of Latvia, which selected in a tender a consolidation of companies ETC Transport Consultants & COWI Latvia/GRE as a study performer.
> 
> Certainly electrification of lines is the most suitable development scenario in the long term  electric traction is more high-powered, and more economical and environmentally friendly regarding fuel costs. However, these are huge investments, which will justify in a relatively long period of time; therefore we need to consider very carefully whether potential benefits are commensurable with costs, said LDz Chairman of the Board Uģis Magonis.
> ...


http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4385

----------


## TimppaTT

*Bombardier osti Latvian RVR:n*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%2Flv%2F2.html

Uutista miettien voi arvella, ett Latviaan ei Stadler tule toimittamaan uusia junia...

----------


## TEP70

> Uutista miettien voi arvella, ett Latviaan ei Stadler tule toimittamaan uusia junia...


Miten tm tieto vaikuttaa jrjestettvn tarjouskilpailuun ja sen tuloksiin? Miksi Stadler ei voisi voittaa, jos se jtt parhaan tarjouksen?

----------


## TimppaTT

> Miten tämä tieto vaikuttaa järjestettävään tarjouskilpailuun ja sen tuloksiin? Miksi Stadler ei voisi voittaa, jos se jättää parhaan tarjouksen?


No ei suoraan mitenkään. 

..Mutta voi spekuloida, että jos Bombardier lupaa että Latviaan toimitettavat vaunut esim. valmistetaan RVR:n tiloissa ja täten työllistää Latviaa niin..

Latviassahan on nykyisellään euroopan korkein työttömyyns ?20 % ?

Ja tuskin Bombardier kaikkia tuotteitaan Länkkäreille kauppaa.. RVR hän on ollut kommarimaissa aika kova brändi joskus ja erittäin mielenkiintoista, että tuo brändi aiotaan säilyttää jatkossakin.  ..mitkähän mahtaa olla syyt brändin säilyttämiseen taustalla..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:41 ----------




> *Bombardier osti Latvian RVR:n*
> 
> http://translate.google.fi/translate...%2Flv%2F2.html
> 
> Uutista miettien voi arvella, että Latviaan ei Stadler tule toimittamaan uusia junia...


Eikun ei ostanutkaan, RVR on tehnyt yhteistyö sopimuksen Bombardien kanssa Latviassa kilpailutuksen alla olevaan tenderiin ..Eli kai se sen jossakin vaiheessa kuitennkin ostaa..

*
The competition to build trains for applying for the RVR in collaboration with the "Bombardier Mon, 10. maijs (2010) 17:55 May (2010)* 
http://translate.google.fi/translate...icles%2F202666
_


New trains' passenger train "want to supply the three candidates, and RVR Mon, 10. maijs (2010) 17:48 May (2010) 
http://translate.google.fi/translate...ndenti-ari-rvr


Eräältä foorumilta poimittua:
Other two proposals - "Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles SA", SPain and "Stadler Bussnag AG", Switzerland.
RVR goes together with "Bombardier" - if they win, they will build new production facility in Latvia and develop facilities for design and build of high-tech trains for European and Asian region._

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:51 ----------

Latvia on aloittanut modaus prosessin Skrīveri Krustpils (itä länsi) rata reitille 


*The tender for the second phase of track construction Skrīveri-Krustpils two applicants (03/17/2010)*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...ject_id%3D4367

----------


## vompatti

> Eikun ei ostanutkaan, RVR on tehnyt yhteistyö sopimuksen Bombardien kanssa Latviassa kilpailutuksen alla olevaan tenderiin ..Eli kai se sen jossakin vaiheessa kuitennkin ostaa..


No ei ostanut. Sen huomasi kuka tahansa, joka oikeasti luki tuon linkittämäsi uutisen. Huomaatko nyt, että tärkeämpää on kirjoittaa tänne asiallisia viestejä (esim. tiivistelmiä uutisista) kuin linkittää koneellisesti käännettyjä sivuja.

En usko, että Bombardier ostaa RVR:ää. Minä luulen, että RVR:llä on sellaiset omistajat, etteivät he ihan heti ole myymässä. Ennemmin RVR siirty TM Holdingin omistukseen.

Laitetaan nyt tähän vielä linkki tmholdingin sivuille, jossa kerrotaan vielä lisää informaatiota tästä tarjouskilpailusta:
http://www.tmholding.ru/main/press/otrnews/11093

----------


## TimppaTT

> En usko, että Bombardier ostaa RVR:ää. Minä luulen, että RVR:llä on sellaiset omistajat, etteivät he ihan heti ole myymässä. Ennemmin RVR siirty TM Holdingin omistukseen.
> 
> Laitetaan nyt tähän vielä linkki tmholdingin sivuille, jossa kerrotaan vielä lisää informaatiota tästä tarjouskilpailusta:
> http://www.tmholding.ru/main/press/otrnews/11093


Ilmeisesti jos RVR&Bombardier oikeasti voittaisi tuon kilpailutuksen niin RVR:n tuotanto laitteistoa (muunmuassa) uusittaisiin.

Jatkosuunnitelmissa uutisoinni mukaan myös jonkinmoista veturia Aasian ja Euroopan markkinoille.

Jos Bombardier oikeasti panostaa noin paljon resursseja, niin kaiketi yritys ainakin hankkii / saa RVR:stä osake enemmistön.

Jossakin vaiheessa varmaan käy niin, että RVR on vain pelkkä brändi ja myyntiverkosto ja tekniikka ja suunnittelu on Bombardien.

Eli sama kohtalo odottaa pitällä aikavälillä kuten Lada & Renault yhtymää

Eikös noin ihan yleisellä tasolla koko RVR:n kohtalo ole vaakalaudalla joten tämä kotimaan kauppa on ikäänkuin ajolähtö tilanne yritykselle?

Otin vapauden kääntää Vompatin linkittämän uutisen
http://translate.google.fi/translate...trnews%2F11093

Tässä sama uutinen muuten LSDn sivuilta:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...ject_id%3D4406

Onko tätä koko aihetta muuten uutisoitu mitenkään Bombardien sivuilla?? Koitin etsiä mutta ei löytynyt mitään.

..Ilmeisesti koko aihe on niin pieni Bombardielle, ettei kaipaa uutisointia?


Isommassa mittakaavassa mielenkiintoista, että Bombardier haluaa vetää Stadlerin rattaisiin kapuloita. 

Stadlerhan on voittanut toimituksen lähialueilla: 1.) Suomeen 2.) Viroon 3.) Valko-Venäjään.

Osaako joku muuten arvella, että miksi Stadler ei ole tarjoutunut tekemään yhteistyötä RVR:n kanssa?

..Toisaalta Ranskalaisilla on perinteitä Venäläisten kanssa yhteistyöstä.. Jo tsaarin ajalla korkeammat upseerit puhuivat keskenään Ranskaa (kuulemma), Nizza ja ranska on nykyisin Venäläisten miehittämä ja Renaultkin on vahvasti Lada yhteistyössä..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:50 ----------

Tätäkään uutista ei ole vielä näköjään täällä:

Latvia tutkii ratojen sähköistämistä:
*
Railway electrification started research project (04/08/2010)*

_April 8, Latvian Railway (LDZ) started research project on the possibilities of Latvian electrify the railway line network._
http://translate.google.fi/translate...ject_id%3D4384

----------


## vompatti

> Jossakin vaiheessa varmaan käy niin, että RVR on vain pelkkä brändi ja myyntiverkosto ja tekniikka ja suunnittelu on Bombardien.


Yksikään Bombardierin ostamista kiskokalustoyrityksistä ei ole jäänyt elämään brändinä. Kaikki on kuopattu. Miksi ihmeessä RVR olisi poikkeus? Edes MLW:n brändiä ei hyödynnetty. Ja se nyt on selvää, ettei mitään keinotekoisia ja keksimällä keksittyjä Adranzeja tai DWA:ta säilytetty. Mutta kun mikään tunnettu nimi ei ole jäänyt elämään, niin miksi jäisi RVR?




> Isommassa mittakaavassa mielenkiintoista, että Bombardier haluaa vetää Stadlerin rattaisiin kapuloita.


Ihan selvää. Tottakai Bombardierin pitää puolustaa markkinaosuuttaan. On Bombardierin kannalta erittäin ikävää, että pieni sveitsiläinen yhden miehen firma yht'äkkiä saa noin suuren osuuden kasvavista markkinoista. Jos Bombardier ei menesty, se voi toistamiseen luopua koko kiskokalustotuotannosta ja keskittyä ydinosaamiseensa, lentokoneisiin.




> Osaako joku muuten arvella, että miksi Stadler ei ole tarjoutunut tekemään yhteistyötä RVR:n kanssa?


Miksi olisi pitänyt? Stadler luottaa omaan osaamiseensa. RVR ei pärjää ilman kumppania. Stadlerilla on nykyisin tehtaita ihan riittävästi ja monessa maassa, tuskin tarvitsevat uusia. Tai ehkä he ovat laskeneet, että uusia tehtaita saa halvemmalla itse tehden kuin valmiina ostaen?




> ..Toisaalta Ranskalaisilla on perinteitä Venäläisten kanssa yhteistyöstä.. Jo tsaarin ajalla korkeammat upseerit puhuivat keskenään Ranskaa (kuulemma), Nizza ja ranska on nykyisin Venäläisten miehittämä ja Renaultkin on vahvasti Lada yhteistyössä.


Ja mikä yhteys tällä on Baltian maiden junahankintoihin? Luulen, että nuo perinteet ovat kylmän sodan aikaan jo unohtuneet.

----------


## TimppaTT

Luin Latvialaisten juttu palstalta, että Riikan asemalle on ilmestynyt joku maininta jostakin Gomel junasta. Vastaava juna on joskus muinoin liikkunut, mutta reitti on ollut lakkautettuna välillä

Reitti kulkisi Riikasta Daugavilsiin, rajan yli Valko-Venäjälle Plotskiin ja siitä etelän suuntaan Gomeliin ja aina Krimille, mustanmeren rannoille!

Reitin varrella olisi suuri liutan pysähdyksiä:

Riga, Krustpils, Livani, Daugavpils, Indra-Bigosovo , Verhnedvinsk, Polotsk, Molodzechno, Minsk, Osipovichi, Zhlobin, Gomel.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:19 ----------




> Ja mikä yhteys tällä on Baltian maiden junahankintoihin? Luulen, että nuo perinteet ovat kylmän sodan aikaan jo unohtuneet.


Niin minäkin olen kuvitellut, että vanhat perinteet kuolisivat.. Mutta, kyllä nämä viimeaikaiset yritykaupat puhuvat toista.. 

..Toisaalta on B.M.W lläkin Köningsbergissä (Kalingradissa) autotehdas, että kyllä noita vanhoja suhteita lämmitetään nyky venäjällä muihinkin suuntiin kun ranskaan  :Wink:

----------


## TimppaTT

* Winner awarded in tender on construction of the second railway track in section Skriveri-Krustpils (2010.05.18)*
http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4416 




> Winner awarded in tender on construction of the second railway track in section Skriveri-Krustpils
> 
> After evaluation of submitted tender offers, procurement committee has taken a decision to conclude the design and construction contract *with the tenderer Skonto Būve, BMGS, ACB un Binders.*
> 
> For the open tender on design and construction of the second railway track in section Skriveri  Krustpils, which was announced on January 15, 2010, State Joint Stock Company Latvian Railway received two tender offers  from Latvian enterprise partnership Skonto Būve, BMGS, ACB un Binders, and from enterprise partnership TVA Construction (Latvia) and OOO Kredo (Russia). Procurement committee refused the tender offer of the latter tenderer due to non-compliance with the tender dossier.
> 
> Total amount of the contract is 92,17 million Euros. The contract shall include development of the technical project and construction of the second railway track in section Skriveri-Krustpils. Before the year 2013 it is planned to build a second railway track on the existing railway right of way from Skriveri to Krustpils, as well as to renovate stations, stops and level crossings, to build high-level platforms in this section, and to build new bridges over Aiviekste river and Perse river. Computerised railway signalling system will be designed and installed, and telecommunication and power supply systems will be modernised.
> 
> Now the total turnover of freight traffic in section Riga  Krustpils has reached 92 per cent of the maximum throughput capacity of the section. Besides the freight traffic this section is also loaded by suburban, local and international passenger train traffic.
> ...


Kumma kun ei löydy tämän "un" firman kotisivuja -> Skonto Būve, BMGS, ACB un Binders

http://www.skontobuve.lv/

http://translate.google.fi/translate...ontobuve.lv%2F



http://www.bmgs.lv/ru

http://translate.google.fi/translate...www.bmgs.lv%2F



http://www.acb.lv/?object_id=824



http://www.binders.lv/pub/main.php?id=7&sub=7

----------


## TEP70

> Kumma kun ei löydy tämän "un" firman kotisivuja -> Skonto Būve, BMGS, ACB un Binders


Un vaikuttaisi olevan ihan vaan "ja" latviaksi, joka on jäänyt kääntämättä. Asia selviää, kun vaihtaa uutisen kieltä.  :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Un vaikuttaisi olevan ihan vaan "ja" latviaksi, joka on jäänyt kääntämättä. Asia selviää, kun vaihtaa uutisen kieltä.


"Un" on tosiaankin latviaksi "ja". Liettuaksi sama on "ir", jos sattuu tulemaan jossain vastaan  :Wink:

----------


## LateZ

30.5. alkaen Latvian rautateitten pikajunan "Baltija" (Riika-Pietari-Riika) aikataulu muuttuu. Juna liitetään jatkossa asemalla Rēzekne-2 Liettuan rautateiden junaan Vilna-Pietari. Tuntuu erittäin järkevältä. Uusi menettelytapa mahdollistanee jokapäiväiset Pietarin-junat molemmista pääkaupungeista jatkossakin.

Tässäpä vielä linkki uutiseen, latviaksi:
http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4420

Google Translaattorin kaikki löytänevät itsekin, en viitsi sitä linkata tänne  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

> 30.5. alkaen Latvian rautateitten pikajunan "Baltija" (Riika-Pietari-Riika) aikataulu muuttuu. Juna liitetään jatkossa asemalla Rēzekne-2 Liettuan rautateiden junaan Vilna-Pietari.


Sitten muuttuu myös Vilna-Pietari-Vilna-junan aikataulu, sillä se on tähän asti kulkenut suoraan Rēzekne-1-aseman kautta. No, menee se tietysti jatkossakin Rēzekne-1:n ohitse, mutta pysähdys siirtyy sitten kakkoselle ja matka-aika pitenee.

Liettuan rautateiden aikatauluhaku tietää kertoa, että Vilna-Pietari-junalle tulee 47 minuutin pysähdys Rēzekne-2:n asemalle. Seuraava pysähdys on sitten rajalla Karsavassa, 45 minuuttia ja heti perään Pytalovo 66 minuuttia.

Jos vaihtoehto on se, että jompi kumpi juna lakkautettaisiin kokonaan, tämä on tietysti jotenkin hyväksyttävissä, mutta pidemmän päälle venyvillä matka-ajoilla ei ainakaan lisämatkustajia houkutella.

----------


## TimppaTT

Latviassa on julkaistu suunnitelma sähköisen junarada rakentamisesta lentokentälle.

-> http://www.ldz.lv/texts_files/0_2010...c_Lid_Riga.pdf




> It looks like this:
> Kuva
> All right bank services now terminates at Riga central, but I think they all must go till airport. The link itself is ~3km long, branching from Jūrmala line.
> Do people really use Ülemiste Station station to get to the airport? Looks like there is high pedestrian bridge with stairs and 1km+ walk till terminal, not very convenient especially if you have big pieces of luggage.


Tarkempaa keskustelua aiheesta löytyy topiikista  #1531 lähtien

----------


## TimppaTT

Dubulti-Sloka osuudella Latviassa alkaa pian ratatyöt

-> uutinen

http://pv.lv/?cat=252#6

----------


## TimppaTT

*Jaha, ilmeisesti Latvian diesel henkilöliikenne ajetaan käytännössä alas ensivuonna*


_You may need to shut down a number of train routes 2010th year 3. 08:40 November 08:40

More than four years of the restored train route Riga - Liepaja next year may be closed, as well as a number of other diesel train routes across the Latvian, writes Day.

 If it is approved by the Latvian Railway (LDZ) proposed fee increase for rail and other infrastructure use and, if the state will not compensate the rise in the price.

 LDz calculations submitted by the following year, after the passenger train (PV) of the information provided, the 24.4% increase in infrastructure charges for passenger diesel trains for - 19.8% for electric trains. If the PUC accepted it, then PV will be forced to close in 2011, almost all diesel routes.  

A few times a day to run Diesel route Riga-Valga, but only to Sigulda, between Riga and Daugavpils succeed in maintaining one trip per day, an estimated PV representative Egon allergy.

"Passenger infrastructure costs for the coming year will reduce, but the cost increase is related only to the transport volume.  If the increasing number of services, reduce cost burden to the unit or train kilometers.  If traffic is declining, costs are allocated on a smaller number of train kilometers, "explains spokeswoman LDz Antra Birzulis.

PV in turn excludes the possibility of increasing fees for use of railway infrastructure to offset the fare increase because it would mean an increase
440-50% respectively. 
_

http://db.lv/r/320-transports-logist...cienu-marsruti

http://translate.google.fi/translate...cienu-marsruti

Eli voi lyhentää uutisen siten, että Latvia erikoistuu sähköjunaliikenteeseen.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Hyviä uutisia Latviasta, Rail Baltica on asetettu ykkösprioriteetiksi.

Samalla myös radan linjausta on päätetty muuttaa seuraavanlaiseksi:

Valga-Riga--Jēkabpils- Daugavpils-Vilnius

*Hyödyt:*

1.) Kyseinen reitti tukee Latvian sisäistä liikennettä 

2.) Riika-Jēkabpils-Daugavpils- (Polotsk-Vitebs-Smolensk-Moskova) tullaan rakentamaan suur nopeus radaksi

Syy suurnopeus suunnitelmalle on, että Riika-Moskova välillä kulkee 5 lentokonetta ja matkustajia .ko reitillä on valtavasti.

*
Belarusian and Latvian railways jointly raising capacity of transport corridors N 6, 2010*




> http://www.belarus-magazine.by/en.ph..._from=&ucat=4&
> 
> _...while allowing passenger routes between Belarus and Latvia to be expanded. “We are doing our best to complete the process in the coming year,...Accordingly, Belarus is to invest about $200m into Vitebsk-Polotsk-Bigosovo route, constructing second tracks and purchasing modern communications technology — to control movement and safety....accordingly, Latvia also plans to invest in the construction of two-track lines from the Belarusian border to Riga. ...Work on Bigosovo-Polotsk route will be complete by 2016, allowing capacity to rise by 75 percent._ 
> 
> http://guide.export.by/en/?act=news&...age=2&id=20105





> Article regarding Riga-Moscow railroad connection (Venäjäksi)


*Augulis: high-speed railroad between Riga and Moscow has priority over "Rail Baltica" Alla Petrova, BC, Riga, 28.12.2010*
http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=35424

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%26news%3D6862

http://translate.google.fi/translate...a_rail_baltica

http://verslas.delfi.lt/automoto/lat....d?id=40158881

http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/goo...ess/?doc=35227

http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/goo...ess/?doc=35227

*High-speed railway from Riga to Moscow – likely in eight year’s time*
http://bnn-news.com/2010/12/21/socia...2%80%99s-time/ 



---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:00 ----------

Toinen mielenkiintoinen uutinen Latviasta:

*Pasažieru vilciens allowed to continue tender for 144 million lats 
December 20, 2010* 

_
..RRF dont want to do co-operation with Bombardier.._

http://bnn-news.com/2010/12/20/busin...-million-lats/


Alan asiantuntijat ovat tehneet Riika-Moskova radasta linjauksia:




> Yes, it is highly unrealistic knowing there are no real, separate track, high-speed route plans for Russia - why should one of the first be built to a foreign destination. Anyway building new tracks along the old ones is not the only option, here I put down some other possibilities:
> kartta
> Southern routes have bigger market, the northern one is shorter to build (assuming that Moscow - St Petersburg line must be built anyway). And one ''little'' detail - the trains must run at 300 km/h all along the route to be a serious alternative to planes (the distance is 820-900km depending on routing). Seems unrealistic but Riga-Moscow HSR is more realistic than Riga-Berlin HSR because if bigger market, shorter distance and cheaper land.





> The current Moscow HSR stuff has made me finalize a proposal for Latgale HSR running from Riga to Jēkabpils. [~130km, average speed 230km/h, travel time ~40min from Riga Central to Jēkabpils South. Travel time to Daugavpils&Rēzekne cut by 1h to 1h30min] My considerations:
> 1. The existing road and railway routes from Riga to Jēkabpils are as worse as they can be - endless towns and villages, they are curvy, slow and dangerous;
> 2. A new highway - by-passing all of the towns - is already under construction so intercity passenger trains may become noticeably slower than coaches and cars once the highway is opened;
> 3. The old railway is heavily used by suburban, regional, intercity and freight trains but long section of the line is yet to be doubled in coming years. But even then making fast and frequent intercity service would be difficult;
> 4. If a new rail line is built to increase capacity in that corridor, it makes little effort in Latvian terrain to make the geometry appropriate for high speed. I tracked it south of river Daugava because of the sparse population and vast state properties;
> 5. From Jēkabpils South station trains could proceed to Daugavpils, Rēzekne and also Gulbene using exiting (upgraded) tracks;
> 6. The new HSR line would serve also freight traffic - especially one heading to planned docks on the left side of Daugava so avoiding Riga railway bridge. All freight would be somehow divided between the old and new line.
> kartta

----------


## LateZ

> Moi,
> 
> Hyviä uutisia Latviasta, Rail Baltica on asetettu ykkösprioriteetiksi.



Noissa linkeissä, ainakin delfi.lt, sanottiin mielestäni kyllä, että nopea rata Riiasta Moskovaan on asetettu ykkösprioriteetiksi. Latvialaisten mielestä Rail Baltica on hankkeena arveluttava - kustannukset suuret ja käyttö voi jäädä vähäiseksi. Sen sijaan Venjälle on suuri kysyntä.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Noissa linkeissä, ainakin delfi.lt, sanottiin mielestäni kyllä, että nopea rata Riiasta Moskovaan on asetettu ykkösprioriteetiksi. Latvialaisten mielestä Rail Baltica on hankkeena arveluttava - kustannukset suuret ja käyttö voi jäädä vähäiseksi. Sen sijaan Venjälle on suuri kysyntä.


Niin mutta tarkoitan, että tämä reitti on nyt ykkösprioriteetti:

*Valga-Riga--Jēkabpils- Daugavpils-(Vilnius-Kaunas)* Daugavpilissä rata haaroittuu Etelään ja itään.

Kyseisessä reitissä yhdistyy paikallisliikenteen ja useaan suuntaan kansainvälisen liikenteen intressit. 

.Ko raide avaa mahdollisuuksia Moskovan, Valko-Venäjän ja Ukrainan suuntaan

Tuskin riittää Latviassa rahaa rakentaa uutta rataa joka paikkaan erikseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:44 ----------

Mitäs tälle Skrīveri - Krustpils projektille muuten kuuluu?

Ihmisten koteja on ainakin tarjottu jo ostettavaksi pois radan tieltä:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...26order%3Ddesc

http://www.eib.org/projects/pipeline/2010/20100235.htm

Löytyi muuten vahingossa Latvialainen logistiikka netti uutis sivusto:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...ondu-projektus

----------


## TEP70

> Niin mutta tarkoitan, että tämä reitti on nyt ykkösprioriteetti:
> 
> *Valga-Riga--Jēkabpils- Daugavpils-(Vilnius-Kaunas)* Daugavpilissä rata haaroittuu Etelään ja itään.
> 
> Kyseisessä reitissä yhdistyy paikallisliikenteen ja useaan suuntaan kansainvälisen liikenteen intressit.


Ei siellä kyllä kukaan oikeasti kuvittele, että kansainvälinen matkustajaliikenne kiertäisi Riiasta Vilnaan Daugavpilsin kautta. Daugavpilsin ja Vilnan välillä ei kulje tällä hetkellä mitään muuta liikennettä rajan yli kuin Vilna-Pietari-yöjuna. Ei siis edes tavaraliikennettä. Ei näillä liikennemäärillä Latvia eikä Liettua rahoita radan perusparannusta ja todella toivon, ettei myöskään EU rahoita sitä, vaan ainoastaan suoraa Rail Balticaa.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Ei siellä kyllä kukaan oikeasti kuvittele, että kansainvälinen matkustajaliikenne kiertäisi Riiasta Vilnaan Daugavpilsin kautta. Daugavpilsin ja Vilnan välillä ei kulje tällä hetkellä mitään muuta liikennettä rajan yli kuin Vilna-Pietari-yöjuna. Ei siis edes tavaraliikennettä. Ei näillä liikennemäärillä Latvia eikä Liettua rahoita radan perusparannusta ja todella toivon, ettei myöskään EU rahoita sitä, vaan ainoastaan suoraa Rail Balticaa.


Niin ajattelin samankaltaista rakennustyyliä mitä Virossa, ensi rakennetaan kahden suurimman kaupungin välille rata (Tallinna-Tarto-Valga), ja sen jälkeen rakennetaan suora rata (Tallinna-Pärnu-xxx)

Kaipa tuo Daugavpilsin suunta Latvian sisäisessä liikenteessä jollakin tasolla on potentiaalinen ja merkittävä koska .ko radalla pääsee Valko-venäjälle ja aina Ukrainaan asti?

Eli ajan takaa, että Rail Baltica, sisäinen liikenne ja kansainvälinen liikennöinti näkökulmat tulisi yhdistää Latviassa.

Kun "matkustaja syöttöliikenne" kunnossa suoraan Rail Balticaan niin vasta silloin tulisi rakentaa suora etelä-pohjoinen rata.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Bombardier lands Latvia contract 	E-mail
Wednesday, January 05, 2011*

_Bombardier Transportation Wednesday said it has been awarded another major contract in Latvia for its INTERFLO 200 signaling, to be used in the Second Railway Track Construction, Skrivery-Krustpils project.

bombardier_logo.jpgThe contract, valued at $12.3 million, was awarded by a consortium of civil works companies in Latvia, led by Skonto Buve, for delivery to Latvian Railways (LZD). The project includes the design, installation, testing, and commissioning of INTERFLO 200 for approximately 100 kilometers (62 miles) of double-track right-of-way with five stations, and forms part of the new second track on the Venstpils-Riga-Krustpils line, designed to enhance rail freight movement between Russia and members of the European Union.

Bombardiers scope comprises the latest EBI Lock 950 CBI Release 4, EBI Screen 2000 control room, and EBI Gate 2000 level crossing systems. Commercial operation is expected by 2014.

Anders Lindberg, president of Bombardier Transportations Rail Control Solutions, said, Our third major contract award in Latvia, this new project is an excellent endorsement of Bombardiers overall position in Latvia, the Baltic States, and the wider region as a leading supplier of signaling technology. With systems already in operation in Latvia, Lithuania, Slovakia, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, and Russia, we are delighted that Bombardier continues to contribute to the modernization of major railway routes in the region._ 

http://www.railwayage.com/breaking-n...-contract.html

http://www.skontobuve.lv/

http://www.bombardier.com/en/transpo...01260d80012580

----------


## LateZ

Vissiin jäi huomaatta vallan, että tammikuun jälkeen Riika-Gulbene -juna on ajanut vain Madonaan. Riika-Madona-Riika ajetaan päivittäin, mutta Gulbeneen pääsee jatkossa vain suurten juhlapyhien aikaan, seuraavaksi ennen ja jälkeen pääsiäisen.

Linkki Gulbenen kaupungin sivuilla olevaan uutiseen:

http://www.gulbene.lv/index.php/sab-...kustbas-grafik

Riiasta Minskiin taitaa päästä kesällä junalla:

http://www.telegraf.lv/news/poezd-ri...lyaetsya-letom

Eli joka toinen päivä valkovenäläinen juna ja joka toinen päivä latvialainen alkaen 1.6. Varsinaisia yhteyksiä Minskiä pidemmälle ei ole tulossa, mutta sieltähän pääsee sitten muilla junilla vaikkapa Nizzaan. Kun joulukuussa jo asia oli esillä ja nyt jo puhutaan lipunmyynnin aloittamisesta, niin näyttää ihan todennäköiseltä. Niin ja reitti toki Daugavpilsin kautta vaikkei sitä noissa sanotakaan.

----------


## TimppaTT

Latvijas Ekspresis firmalla on näköjään omat kotisivutkin -> 

http://www.l-ekspresis.eu/?lang=3&sid=2

Niin kulkeekos tämä juna nyt Daugavpils-Polotskin kautta vai  Daugavpilistä Vilnaan ja siitä Minskiin?

----------


## TEP70

> Niin kulkeekos tämä juna nyt Daugavpils-Polotskin kautta vai  Daugavpilistä Vilnaan ja siitä Minskiin?


Jos Vilnan kautta olisi tarve mennä, luulisi junan menevän suoraan Riiasta Vilnaan. Jos taas halutaan mahdollisimman nopeasti Valko-Venäjän puolelle, juna mennee samaa reittiä kuin aikaisempikin Riika-Homel-juna eli Daugavpilsin kautta Indraan ja siitä rajan yli.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Latvian train tender Stadler not planning to bid for supplying new trains for Pasazieru vilciens*
http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=37949






Mielestäni _Rigas vagonbuves rupnica_ on hankkinut itselleen uudet kotisivut ->
http://www.rvr.lv/lv/6.html

http://www.rvr.lv/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C4%AB...5%ABpn%C4%ABca

So I quess 31 of march Bombardier will take over RVR and start build trains there?

Very cool to see Stadler (copy pasta technology from finland) in Belarus!

http://translate.google.fi/translate....1..0.0.0.html


Lisäksi Latviaa käsittelevän junafoorumin sivuilta poimittua -->
_
 TV news tonight (Panorāma) had a long coverage that Pasažieru Vilciens has managed to coordinate schedules on Riga-Valga and Valga-Tartu-Tallinn route. [I don't understand why PV is not ashamed of their backwardness and make fuss about so essential things. At least I felt shame for them.] The new schedules are not published yet. No trip booking on one ticket possible.
Riga-Tartu journey together by train will take about five hours and will cost EUR 8.5 Coaches make it in four hours, ticket cost EUR 10-17.

Sorry, it was in LNT news. See minute 20:30 http://www.tvnet.lv/online_tv/11604_
__________________

----------


## TimppaTT

Latviassa aloitetaan Riika-Minsk junayhteydet vähintään kesän ajaksi -->

http://translate.google.fi/translate...ject_id%3D4668

http://www.l-ekspresis.eu/?sid=12&news=25

http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4668

http://www.l-ekspresis.eu/?lang=3&sid=2

https://ticket.ldz.lv/SAREXR/




> *№ 387 Minsk - Riga*
> 
> *Belarus*
> 
> Minsk 20:07 0 км
> Molodechno 21:17-21:45 77 км
> Krulevshizna 23:18-23:20 184 км
> Polock 00:35-00:55 276 км
> Verhnedvinsk 01:44-01:46 341 км
> ...

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi!

Huomasin, että nyt 29. Toukokuuta tulee mielenkiintoinen uudistus Latvia-Viro junaliikennointiin.

Aikataulut Riika-Tarto-Tallinna ja Tallinna-Tarto-Riika harmonisoidaan siten, että junanvaihto on mahdollista. 

Alla muutama linkki aiheeseen liittyen. Osa artikkeleistä varsin pitkiä ja erittäinkin mielenkiintoisia lukea -->

http://translate.google.fi/?hl=fi&sl=lt&tl=fi#

http://biznes.delfi.lv/bnews/vskore-....d?id=37716053

http://rus.db.lv/nachalo/transport/z...-29-maja-33346

http://rus.err.ee/radio4/f54bd820-2e...6-0e845d7ea64e

http://www.baltic-course.com/rus/goo...ess/?doc=41446

http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4696



http://www.pv.lv/lv/izmainas_vilcien...lcienu_kustib/

http://www.valgamaalane.ee/?id=449668


http://www.liiklus.ee/ee-Liiklus-cat...ect-5-4302-2-0

VIDEO:
http://www.reporter.ee/2011/03/30/ta...rongiga-riiga/

http://www.epl.ee/artikkel/594785

http://www.delfi.ee/news/paevauudise....d?id=46622936

----------


## vompatti

> Alla muutama linkki aiheeseen liittyen. Osa artikkeleistä varsin pitkiä ja erittäinkin mielenkiintoisia lukea -->


Olisko syytä referoida, jos artikkelit ovat pitkiä? Vaikka olis kuinka mielenkiintoisia linkkejä, ei niitä kukaan avaa ilman tiivistelmää. Yhtään linkkiä ei pitäisi laittaa ilman tiivistelmää tai sisällön esittelyä.

Mielestäni pelkästä linkkailusta voisi antaa bannia.

----------


## TEP70

> Aikataulut Riika-Tarto-Tallinna ja Tallinna-Tarto-Riika harmonisoidaan siten, että junanvaihto on mahdollista.


No onhan se jo jotain, että yhdellä junalla suuntaansa on vaihtomahdollisuus Valgassa eteenpäin. Riian ja Valgan välillä kulkee kaksi muuta junaparia, joista ei vaihtoyhteyttä eteenpäin ole. Tallinnan ja Valgan välillä ei kulje kuin kaksi junaparia. Valgassa voi tietysti yöpyä, jolloin iltajunista voi jatkaa eteenpäin aamujunalla kumpaankin suuntaan.

----------


## TimppaTT

CAF & RVR yhteenliittymä on voittanut avoinna olevan junatoimituksen Latviassa. Ilmeisesti kyseinen kauppa on ensiaskeleita CAF & RVR fuusiolle?

http://bizness.delfi.lv/uznemumi/rvr....d?id=39317367

http://translate.google.fi/

Alla veikkaus toimitettavien junien ulkomuodosta:
http://www.caf.es/caste/productos/ci...?civity_prod=c

----------


## TimppaTT

Hei,

Löysin tämmöisen aktiivisen Latvian junaliikennettä käsittelevät, keskustelupalstan. Esillä mm. Latvia-Valko-Venäjä reitti, CAFin Latvian junatoimitukset yms.

Antoisia lukuhetkiä!

http://lattrainz.tk/index.php?cstart=2&

----------


## LateZ

27.5. alkaen yhdistetään matkustajunat Riiasta Minskiin ja Pietariin. Tähän asti Riiasta ja Vilnasta Pietariin menevät yöjunat on yhdistetty Rēzeknessä, jonne Riiasta on ajettu oma juna. Jatkossa vaunujen vaihto junasta toiseen tapahtuu Daugavpilsissä. Lähtöaika Riiasta 18:30 ja tulo Pietariin 10:25. Tuntuu hieman hitaalta, kun matkaa on 600 km suorinta tietä.

Linkki uutiseen: http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4923

----------


## Dakkus

> 27.5. alkaen yhdistetn matkustajunat Riiasta Minskiin ja Pietariin. Thn asti Riiasta ja Vilnasta Pietariin menevt yjunat on yhdistetty Rēzekness, jonne Riiasta on ajettu oma juna. Jatkossa vaunujen vaihto junasta toiseen tapahtuu Daugavpilsiss. Lhtaika Riiasta 18:30 ja tulo Pietariin 10:25. Tuntuu hieman hitaalta, kun matkaa on 600 km suorinta tiet.
> 
> Linkki uutiseen: http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4923


Pointtina tuossa on tuo sana "Minskiin", jonka ohitit olankohautuksella.
Aiemmin Reezekneen tuli junat kahdesta suunnasta ja eteenpin jatkoi yksi juna.
Nyt tulee junia kahdesta suunnasta Daugavpilsiin ja eteenpin jatkaa kaksi junaa: Toinen Minskiin ja toinen Pietariin.

Tmn ansiosta lopetusuhan alla ollut juna Riika-Minsk saadaan, ei ainoastaan silytetty, vaan jokapivistetty. Valko-Venjn alueella juna on kulkenut kohtuullisen tynn, mutta vli Riiasta Valko-Venjn rajalle on kuljettu kannattamattomana. Nyt, kun Minskin vaunut saadaan kulkemaan Daugavpilsiin asti tavallaan ilmaiseksi, Minskin runko joutuu ajamaan Latvian alueella yksinn vain lyhyen pyrhdyksen Daugavpilsist rajalle.
Samalla tm kytnt laskee Riika-Pietari -vlin kuluja, kun "tyhjst ilmestyneet" Minskin vaunut ovat osaltaan tasaamassa niit. Tmn ansiosta Riika-Pietari -vlin lipunhintoja on voitu laskea aika merkittvstikin.

Ja sitten lopuksi kaksi "vahingossa" ilmennytt lishyty:
1) Rajatarkastus Latvian ja Venjn vlill tapahtuu hieman aiempaa inhimillisempn aikaan
2) Junahrhjen matkustaminen Riiasta Vilnaan tulee mukavammaksi, koska Riiasta tulevalla junalla voi jatkaa ensin hieman Daugavpilsin ohi viimeiselle latvialaisasemalle asti ja sitten knty vastakkaiseen suuntaan kohti Vilnaa. Nin odotusaika junien vlill j pariin tuntiin ja yn aikana ehtii nukkuakin melkein kohtuullisesti  :Smile: 
Koska Vilnasta ja Riiasta Pietariin kulkevilla junilla on nin keskenn sama aikataulu ja Pietarista Vilnaan ja Riikaan kulkevilla junilla on keskenn sama aikataulu, sama reitti toimii tietysti molempiin suuntiin  :Smile: 

Joka tapauksessa, kun yjunassa nyt ei lopulta ole mihinkn kiire, tllainen kustannuksia merkittvsti alentava ratkaisu on oikein jrkev.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Riian prautatieasemalle on asennettu alkuvuoden 2013 aikana uudet lhtevien junien nytt, laiturinytt ja kellot laitureille.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uObvN4_lI50

----------


## TimppaTT

Latvian PV on pttnyt lisensoida kyttns Stadler Flirt AC shkjunia. Junat ovat uutta Flirt 3 sukupolvea ja vastaavaa mallia mit toimitettu Norjaan -> Huippunopeus 200km/h
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadler_FLIRT#Norway 

Siirtymajan DC:st AC:n liikennidn parhaillaan modernisoitavien diesel junien voimin. Modernisoitavat dieseljunat tulevat kyttmn Stadlerin diesen junien komponentteja.

Latvian rautateiden AC infra projekti

Junien komponettivalmistus, kokoaminen ja huolto suoritetaan Latvia - Valko-Venj yritysten koalitiona: RVR & Daugavpils Lokomotivu Remonta Rupnica & A/S "VRC Zasulauks" & Belkommunmash.


Knns 1

Knns 2

Knns 3

Knns 4

----------


## tlajunen

> Junat ovat uutta Flirt 3 sukupolvea ja vastaavaa mallia mit toimitettu Norjaan -> Huippunopeus 200km/h


Onko sinulla jotain lhdett tuolle "Flirt 3 -sukupolvi" mrittelle? Ksittkseni Stadlerin FLIRT-junayksikn kehitys ei ole viel mennyt niin pitklle, ett voitaisiin puhua edes "toisesta" sukupolvesta. Meidn kotoiset JKOY:n flirtitkin ksittkseni kykenevt rakenteellisesti 200 km/h nopeuteen maltillisen suuruisella telipivityksell - voimansiirrollisesti ja shkteknisesti ne kykenisivt siihen jo nyt.

----------


## vompatti

Vihdoinkin tmkin ratkesi. Vai nuolaistaanko taas ennen kuin tipahtaa?

Itse en ole viel nhnyt muualla lhdett sille, ett junien huippunopeus olisi 200 km/h. Latvia ei tuota nopeutta tarvitse niden junien kytttarkoituksessa. Tihesti pyshtyvn liikenteeseen jo sata kilometri tunnissa olisi riittv nopeus. Toisaalta Flirt3 ei tarkoita sit, ett junan nopeus olisi 200 km/h. 

Tieto siit, ett dieseljunien korjauksessa kytettisiin Stadlerin komponentteja, on mys ihan uutta. Thn en mielellni uskoisi, sill junien uudistaminenhan on aloitettu jo ennen kuin tm kauppa julkistettiin. 

Vain 18 shkjunaa tilataan. Voidaanko tll hoitaa koko Latvian shkjunaliikenne? Shkjunaliikenne varmasti laajenee, jos 25 kV:n shkistys oikeasti joskus tulee kyttn. Jk joku shkrata viel 3 kV:n RVR-junille?




> Onko sinulla jotain lhdett tuolle "Flirt 3 -sukupolvi" mrittelle? Ksittkseni Stadlerin FLIRT-junayksikn kehitys ei ole viel mennyt niin pitklle, ett voitaisiin puhua edes "toisesta" sukupolvesta.


Stadlerin sivuilla mainitaan tuote nimelt Flirt 3. Minulle ei ole selvinnyt, mik ero sill on tuotteeseen ilman tuota kolmosta nimessn. Toisaalta en tied, onko tll nimell mitn tekemist sukupolvien kanssa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Stadlerin sivuilla mainitaan tuote nimelt Flirt 3. Minulle ei ole selvinnyt, mik ero sill on tuotteeseen ilman tuota kolmosta nimessn. Toisaalta en tied, onko tll nimell mitn tekemist sukupolvien kanssa.


Nyttisi tuo Flirt 3 olevan jonkinlainen pivitetty versio, trmyskestvyytt on ilmeisesti ainakin listty. Voisi ehk puhua evoluutiomallista.  :Smile:

----------


## late-

> Nyttisi tuo Flirt 3 olevan jonkinlainen pivitetty versio, trmyskestvyytt on ilmeisesti ainakin listty.


Flirt 3:sta on mys diesel- ja hybridiversiot, joita perheeseen ei aiemmin kuulunut.

----------


## tlajunen

> Flirt 3:sta on mys diesel- ja hybridiversiot, joita perheeseen ei aiemmin kuulunut.


Viron Diesel-Flirtit ovat "vanhempaa" evoluutiota: samaa kuin Suomen Sm5:t. Taitavat tosin olla ainoat, mit nyt nopeasti Stadlerin sivuilta referenssej katsoin.

----------


## vompatti

> Flirt 3:sta on mys diesel- ja hybridiversiot, joita perheeseen ei aiemmin kuulunut.


Koko sen ajan, kun Flirt on ollut Stadlerin kotisivuilla esiteltyn, on siell ollut maininta dieselversiosta. Mistn uutuudesta ei ole kyse. Diesel-Flirti ei ole tilattu eik toimitettu muualle kuin Viroon. 

RailJournal juuri ilmoitti, ett junia tulee 45 kpl ja ne syvt 25 kV:n jnnitett. Tmn perusteella Latvian rautateiden shkjrjestelmn muuttaminen on oikeasti kynniss eik en pelkk haaveilua. Nyt voidaankin mietti muutoksia junaliikenteeseen.

Rataosalla Riiasta Jurmalan kautta Tukumsiin on minimaalisesti tavaraliikennett. Rataosa on Slokaan saakka kaksiraiteinen, joten kapasiteetista ei ole puutetta. Nyt junia ajetaan eptasaisin vlein noin kaksi tunnissa Dubultiin tai Slokaan ja siit eteenpin Tukumsiin noin 1,5 tunnin vlein. Saadaankohan Uuden Juna-Ajan myt tasavliset aikataulut? Ja saako haaveilla Flirt-liikenteest Ventspilsiin? (Rataosan Riika-Tukums tavaraliikenne: reilu viikko sitten Priedainen ja Slokan ratapihoilla oli viljavaunuja, mutta en keksi kummastakaan paikasta teollisuutta, joka vaunuja tarvitsisi. Muilla asemilla en poikennut enk tajunnut katsoa ikkunasta ulos. Vetureita en nhnyt kummallakaan asemalla.)

Matalalattiainen Flirt mahdollistaa pyshdysaikojen lyhentmisen. Junan hyv kiihtyvyys mahdollistaa ajoaikojen lyhentmisen. Jos radoilta poistettaisiin pistemiset nopeusrajoitukset (esim. silloista johtuvat), voitaisiin ajoaikoja lyhent. Nin kalliin kaluston kytt tehostuisi.

Ent shkistyksen laajentaminen? Latvia ei vaihda shkistyst vaihtojnnitteeseen vain siksi, ett saisi ajaa uusilla Flirteill. Vaihdon taustalla on tavaraliikenteen shkistminen. Rataosat Jelgavasta Krustpilsin kautta Vinnlinnaan ja Rezekneen shkistetn. Miten ky nykyisen idn suunnan shkistyksen? Vaihdetaanko se seuraavassa vaiheessa vaihtojnnitteksi ja puuttuva osuus shkistetn? Jos nin ky, saadaanko Flirtej mys Vinnlinnan juniin? Vaan riittk junien mr? Pitk uusia junia ostaa enemmn? En osaa sanoa, onko nyt suunnitelmia aivan koko shkistyksen muuttamiseksi, mutta mielestni Latvian ei kannata ikuisuuksia pit kahta eri shkjrjestelm.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tss on EU:n rahoittama shkistyskartta.   http://inea.ec.europa.eu/download/pr...133p_final.pdf



http://eng.belta.by/all_news/economi...n_i_73108.html

Lisksi rata Latviasta Valko-Venjlle shkistetn.

Flirtit tulevat huristamaan kaikilla AC shkistetyill alueilla. ts. Flirtin sivuilla esitellyt pitknmatkan junatkin voivat olla mahdollisia Latviaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Tss on EU:n rahoittama shkistyskartta.


EU:n rahoittama kartta. Kenen rahoittama shkistys? Kest varmaan aika kauan, ett kaikki nuo osuudet saadaan shkistetty. Alkuvaiheessahan esim. Aizkrauklen ja Skulten shkistyst ei muuteta.




> Flirtit tulevat huristamaan kaikilla AC shkistetyill alueilla. ts. Flirtin sivuilla esitellyt pitknmatkan junatkin voivat olla mahdollisia Latviaan.


Tt en usko. Matkustajaliikennett ei varmasti palauteta osuuksille Jelgava-Tukums tai Jelgava-Krustpils. Nill osuuksilla ratakapasiteetti on tydess kytss hitailla tavarajunilla ja toisaalta matkustajamrkin jisi alhaiseksi.

----------


## late-

> Koko sen ajan, kun Flirt on ollut Stadlerin kotisivuilla esiteltyn, on siell ollut maininta dieselversiosta. Mistn uutuudesta ei ole kyse. Diesel-Flirti ei ole tilattu eik toimitettu muualle kuin Viroon.


Onko? En nopeasti lyd moista mainintaa Flirtin sivulta. Flirt3:n sivulla sen sijaan lukee "For operations in non-electrified lines is now also a very powerful diesel version (Power Module) available, respectively the resulting possible hybrid versions." eli suomeksi suunnilleen "Shkistmttmille radoille on nyt saatavilla mys tehokas dieselversio ja vastaava hybridiversio". Saksankielisen sivun muotoilu viittaa vastaavalla tavalla uutuuteen.

Ennen Viron Flirtej dieselit toimitettiin kevyin GTW-junina. Tiedossa on kyll ollut, ett Stadler haluaa Flirt-perheeseen mys dieselit. Elronin ja NSB:n Flirtit  tulkitsen ernlaisiksi kehitysversioiksi, joiden pohjalta vakioitiin Flirt3.

----------


## tlajunen

> Elronin ja NSB:n Flirtit  tulkitsen ernlaisiksi kehitysversioiksi, joiden pohjalta vakioitiin Flirt3.


Ksittkseni kuitenkin Viron Diesel-Flirtit ovat dieselkytt lukuunottamatta kuitenkin identtisi paikallisten shkflirttien kanssa, jotka taasen ovat lhes identtisi kotimaisten Sm5:ien kanssa. Flirt 3:ssa taas on muutakin kehitetty, kuten nyt ainakin jo mainittu parannettu trmyskestvyys (ja uusi keulan design).

----------


## TimppaTT

Latvian rautateiden AC- shkistyksen ympristvaikutusten arviointi on valmistunut:

http://www.vpvb.gov.lv./lv/ivn/proje...atus=3&id=1689

http://www.ldz.lv/lv/latvijas-dzelzc...s-2s%C4%93jums

http://www.ldz.lv/lv/pazi%C5%86ojums...sprie%C5%A1anu


Mielenkiintoinen projekti sill tll on varmasti vaikutusta toteutuuko Rail Baltica Latviassa muuallakin kuin paperilla.. + saako maa uusia matkustaja-junia vai ei.

Oletan, ett Latviaan rakennetaan ensin AC verkosto jonka jlkeen mietitn junatarpeet infraa palvelevaksi. Aiemmat juna hankinnat eivt huomioineet shkistyst.

----------


## TimppaTT

Latvian VR, PV on julkistanut juna-hankinnan. Sikli mielenkiintoista, ett tt samaa hankintaa on veivattu jo liki puoli vuosikymment. Samassa sopassa lilluu mys junashkverkon muutostyt DC:st AC:ksi.
Shkistyksen muutostyt pitisi alkaa 2016, ja samoihin aikoihin pttyy junien kilpailutus. 

Henk. koht. olen jotenkin kyynistynyt Latvian kyvyst hankkia yhtn mitn. Ensimmisess hankinnassa julkistettiin CAF voittajaksi, toisessa Stadler. 

Toisen tenderin ptteeksiPV:n CEO Nils Freivalds tuomittiin virkavallan vrinkytst ja nyt ennen kolmannen tenderin alkua Latvian junainfran LDz CEO Ugis Magonis tuomittiin/on tutkinnassa lahjonnasta.

Jos ja kun joskus aletaan Rail Balticaa rakentamaan niin epilen, ett varsinaiseen rakentamiseen kuluu x10 rahaa ja voiteluun vhintn puolet lis. :/.

Toisaalta voihan olla, ett Latvialaiset ovat halunneet ulkomaalaisia toimijoita mukaan omiin juna/huolto kuvioihin. Viiden vuoden aikana RVR on ollut partnershipiss Bombardierin ja CAFin kanssa. 

Zalauks ja DLRR taitaa olla tiimiss Stadlerin kanssa.

Kaipa kokonaisuuden kannalta olisi paras, ett Stadler voittaisi kilpailutuksen sill Installed base on olemassa .ko tuotteille. Naapureilla Virolla, ja Valko-Venjll on kytss Stadlereita jo.
Eiks se niin ole, ett huollossa ne voitot nykyn luuraa?

*Updated- passenger train want to buy electric powered with 400-450 seats 14*
LETS, zaneta Hāk a, 2015 September 14 17:00

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/b...dvietam-438009


*Pasaieru vilciens again tries to buy new trains 15.9.2015 (23)*
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/b...Fid%3D46459183

Juna radan DC:st AC:ski muutostist:

_...In the first phase could electrify the railway line Daugavpils-Krustpils-Riga, as well as electrified network rebuilding of DC to AC power. It is possible that the first stage will be able to implement only the current network alterations...
...it was decided that the first quarter of 2016 LDz could report on what work is planned to carry out the project in the first stage of implementation._ 

http://www.db.lv/razosana/transports...-posmos-434120

http://translate.google.fi/translate...20&prev=search

http://translate.google.fi/translate...ls&prev=search

http://translate.google.fi/translate...2/&prev=search

----------


## TimppaTT

Latviassa on menossa kolmas juna tenderöinti lyhyen ajan sisällä. Edelliset junatkilpailut voitti CAF ja Stadler.

Arvelen, että tämmöisiä malleja on tarjottu tälläkertaa eri toimittajilta:

1. CIVITY, CAF
http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servi...regionales.php

2. Talgo, Talgo trainsets as Strizh (swift) (Samantyylinen kuin mitä Venäjälle toimitettu,  Latvia kohtaisilla modauksilla)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strizh_(train)

TAI TXXI
http://www.talgo.com/index.php/en/tXXI.php
TAI
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/t...-designed.html

3. Stadler, Kiss
http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/vehicles/dosto/

4. Skoda, 675 (Samantyylinen mitä toimitettu Ukrainaan,  Latvia kohtaisilla modauksilla)
http://www.vagonka.cz/40001.asp?ids=24133

5. ulkm, Lastochka" (Samantyylinen kuin mitä Venäjälle toimitettu,  Latvia kohtaisilla modauksilla)
http://eng.ulkm.ru/produkciya/elektropoezd-lastochka/

http://nra.lv/latvija/154312-vilcien...ekto-reizi.htm


Oletan myös, että kukin junatoimittaja koittaa tarjota jotakin kytkykaupaa & samalla hankkia jalansijaa itä-euroopan junien huolto ja valmistus markkinoille.

Kovasti toivoisin, että Stadler voittaa. Niillä kun on jo varsin mittava IB ja huollossahan se raha nykyään taitaa eniten luurata https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Installed_base .



http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=112373


Lienee mahdollista, että Skoda tuottaa Latvian mahdollisesti tilaamat junat Transtechillä ja VR-infra rakentaa  nyt suunnitteilla olevan AC sähköverkoston Latviaan 2016.

----------


## TimppaTT

Latviassa on iskenyt kova naapurikateus Liettuan AC sähköistysprojektia kohtaan. Vastavetona Latviassa on esillä erittäin kunnianhimoinen sähköverkonrakentamien 

-->

http://ldz.lv/lv/latvijas-dzelzce%C4...ik%C4%81cija-0

http://www.diena.lv/raksts/latvija/v...vijai-14157679

http://www.lsm.lv/en/article/economi...ified.a205123/

Erityisen mielenkiinoisena tässä suunnitelmassa pidän sitä, että Skulte-Jelgava rataosuus rakennetaan Rail Baltica rahoilla ja se tosiaan sisältää 1435 kiskot samassa asemassa missä on 1520.

Mitä ilmeisimmin käynnissä oleva junakilpailutus vol3 sisältää dual-voltage AC/DC sähkökäytön. Ilmeisesti junien hinnoissa ei suurta eroa ole onko AC, DC vai AC&DC-dual voltage ratkaisu.
Ainakin Tsekeissä https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/RegioPanter dual-voltage ei ole maksanut paljon perus-ratkaisua enempää.

----------


## TimppaTT

Junasähköistys suunnitelmat Itä-Länsi akselilla etenevät, samassa ohessa sähköistetään myös pieni osa Rail Baltica osuutta Skulten suunnalla.
Sähköistysurakkaan jätti tarjouksen "" _the association of persons INABELEC, the association of persons Siemens-TSO-BMGS, the association of persons Cobra-Arčers and the association of persons LREC_."

https://viedteka.lv/personas/inabelec

https://www.bmgs.lv/en/ 

http://www.ast.lv/en/content/tso-annual-statement 

https://www.mobility.siemens.com/mob...solutions.aspx

https://www.arcers.lv/

https://www.ldz.lv/en/four-candidate...ication-tender 

https://www.talgo.com/en/rolling-sto...gional/vittal/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGg4...ature=youtu.be

https://sketchfab.com/models/5161e09...f471f5c5716ee4

https://www.talgo.com/en/rolling-sto...al-principles/

**
Myös päärautatie asemaa mietitään modernisoitavaksi https://translate.google.fi/translat...em&prev=search

***
Latviassa päättyi myös sähköisten junien kilpailutus, jonka voitti Talgo, mutta Skoda haastaa päätöksen oikeuteen. 
https://www.db.lv/zinas/skoda-vagonk...us-eiro-481435

Aiemmat kilpailutkset jotka hylättiin voitti CAF ja Stadler.

http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/goo...ss/?doc=145353


https://www.talgo.com/en/communicati...-at-innotrans/

https://www.db.lv/zinas/vairak-neka-...u-talgo-481420


**
Riika-Vilna-Minsk-Kiova junaa mietitään jatkettavaksi Tallinnaan
http://www.jelgavasvestnesis.lv/pils...ens-no-kijevas

**


Hieman mietityttää, että mitkä Vittalin eroavaisuudet ovat suhteessa Stadler Flirtiin?

----------


## markus1979

Talgo viittaa markkinoinnissaan täyteen esteettömyyteen vaunujen sisällä, mikä mielestäni tarkoittaisi sitä, että telien kohdalla ei ole portaita Flirtin tapaan. Onko tämä oikeasti totta (ja edes mahdollista), en tiedä. Jos kuitenkin näin on, niin vaikuttaa aika merkittävältä edulta.

----------


## hylje

> Talgo viittaa markkinoinnissaan täyteen esteettömyyteen vaunujen sisällä, mikä mielestäni tarkoittaisi sitä, että telien kohdalla ei ole portaita Flirtin tapaan. Onko tämä oikeasti totta (ja edes mahdollista), en tiedä. Jos kuitenkin näin on, niin vaikuttaa aika merkittävältä edulta.


Stadlerilla on kyllä täysmatalatkin piirtustukset Flirtistä, mutta suomalaiset halusivat isommat telit jotka tuovat rappusia sisätiloihin. Tätä isotelistä tyyppiä on kuitenkin myyty muuallekin, enkä tiedä että onko täysmatalia edes myyty kenellekään.

----------


## petteri

> Stadlerilla on kyllä täysmatalatkin piirtustukset Flirtistä, mutta suomalaiset halusivat isommat telit jotka tuovat rappusia sisätiloihin. Tätä isotelistä tyyppiä on kuitenkin myyty muuallekin, enkä tiedä että onko täysmatalia edes myyty kenellekään.


Täysmatala maksanee sen verran enemmän ettei sitä kukaan osta. Heikosti liikkuvat tuskin haluavat liikkua pitkiä matkoja lähijunan sisällä joten nykyisistä tasoeroista ei ole merkittävää haittaa.

----------


## vompatti

Havaintoja Latviasta. Matkustin Riiasta Viron rajalle junin. Osan matkasta tein junalla, joka Riian ja Valmieran välillä pysähtelee useammin ja on siksi hitaampi. Tätä vuoroa ajettiin kolmivaunuisella DR1A-yksiköllä (vai olisiko ollut DR1AM). Junassa ei ollut nopeusmittaria näkyvillä, mutta kännykän GPS näytti nopeudeksi alle 70 km/h.

Valmierasta Valgaan kuljin nopealla junalla. Valgaan kello 20.52 saapuva vuoro ajettiin molempina tarkkaileminani päivinä kahdella DR1AC-yksiköllä. Junassa oli siis yhteensä kuusi vaunua. Matkustajamäärät Valmieran pohjoispuolella eivät ole niin suuret, että näin monta vaunua tarvittaisiin.

DR1AC-junissa on nopeusnäytöt. Suurimman osan matkasta ajettiin noin 90 km/h. Sedan ja Saulen (Aurinko) välillä nopeus oli suurimmillaan 104 km/h. Nopeus on katsottu junan näytöstä ja lisäksi omasta kännykästä. Kyllä sen junassa istuessaan huomasi, että nopeasti mennään. Matkanteko ei kuitenkaan niin heiluvaa ollut kuin Internetissä annetaan ymmärtää. Hitaammalla junalla on sama ajoaika Sedan ja Saulen välillä, joten ehkä niillä ajetaan samaa nopeutta.

Aiemmilla Latvian-matkoillani olen tottunut siihen, että junalippuja myydään joka asemalla aina junan lähtöaikoina. Junasta ostettaessa lisämaksu on 50 senttiä. Tällä matkalla en saanut yhtään lippua ostettua asemalta. Esimerkiksi Valmieran asemalla lipunmyynti on lopetettu kokonaan. Konduktööri myi lippuja ilman lisämaksua.

Jos lähdette Strenčistä junalla, niin menkää asemalle tietä pitkin. Näyttää houkuttelevalta kävellä asemalle suorinta tietä kaupungista. Strenčissä kuitenkin junan lähtölaiturin ja kaupungin väliselle raiteelle oli ajettu pitkä pönttöjuna, joten kaupungin suunnasta ei päässyt raiteiden yli laiturille. Kiertäkää siis asemalle virallista tietä pitkin. Joudun tunnustamaan, että kävin itse Strenčissä bussilla aikataulusyistä.

----------


## TimppaTT

Erinäisten vaiheiden jälkeen Latvia on tilaamassa Skoda Vagonkalta uusia junia 32 kpl: https://www.db.lv/zinas/stajas-speka...piegadi-490427


Kovin sanailu kilpailussa kehkeytyi Talgo Vittal ja Skoda Regio Panterin välille
https://www.talgo.com/en/rolling-sto...gional/vittal/
vs
https://www.skoda.cz/en/references/s...ter/?from=prod

https://www.skoda.cz/en/skoda-vagonk...ns-for-latvia/

https://www.lsm.lv/raksts/zinas/ekon...parku.a327288/

http://www.sam.gov.lv/?cat=8&art_id=9066

Tilausta aiemmin Talgo valitti hankintapäätöksestä pariinkin eri otteeseen. Ensimmäisellä valituskierroksella mukana oli myös CAF.
Eräs valituksen aihe oli elinkaarikustannusten väärintulkinta (TCO).

Se, että kumpi junatyyppi teknisesti on parempi on ainakin itse vaikea arvioida. Talgon junamalli olisi ainakin ollut uudempaa sorttia.
Syystä tai toisesta Stadler ei hankintapäätöksestä valittanut, vaikka kisassa mukana olikin.

Sinänsä ilmeisen tasaväkisiä eri toimittajien junat lienevät, sillä aiemmat kilpailutukset jotka erinäisistä syistä voittajan julistamisen jälkeen keskeyettiin.

*Aiemmat voittajat:*
Stadler
CAF
Huyndai

_Episode I - A new CAF
Episode II - Hynday strikes back
Episode III - Return of the Tender
Episode IV - The Talgo Manace
Episode V - Attack of koda
Episode VI - Revenge of IUB_

Uudet junat tulevat olemaan uudella tasanne korkeudella, ja niitä on mietitty käytettäväksi muuallakin kuin Riikan alueella:
https://www.tvnet.lv/6742383/lidz-20...ktrovilcieniem

https://www.tvnet.lv/4570219/pasazie...tavu-vilcienus


Muut asiat:

Latvian lippumaksujärjestelmä on uudistunut: https://jauns.lv/raksts/zinas/340434...t-kasu-sistemu

*Junaverkoston AC sähköistämisen hankebudjetti on hyväksytty EUssa:* 
https://www.db.lv/zinas/cfla-dzelzce...-apmera-489210

https://www.ldz.lv/lv/eiropas-komisi...QJb9z6Q9I-PAoI

https://www.ldz.lv/en/jaspers-iqr-in...ailway-network

https://likumi.lv/ta/id/302833-par-i...018-2022-gadam

https://www.ldz.lv/lv/%E2%80%9Clatvi...niz%C4%81cijas

----------


## TimppaTT

*EU to allocate 318 million Euros for railway electrification in Latvia
Published on 17-07-2019 at 09:28*

https://www.railtech.com/infrastruct...ion-in-latvia/

Latvian junaradan sähköistäminen on jaettu kolmeen eri vaiheeseen. *Ensimmäinen vaihe valmistuu 2023.*

----------


## vompatti

> Aiemmilla Latvian-matkoillani olen tottunut siihen, että junalippuja myydään joka asemalla aina junan lähtöaikoina. Junasta ostettaessa lisämaksu on 50 senttiä. Tällä matkalla en saanut yhtään lippua ostettua asemalta. Esimerkiksi Valmieran asemalla lipunmyynti on lopetettu kokonaan. Konduktööri myi lippuja ilman lisämaksua.


Kyllä se niin on, että Latviakin on siirtynyt suurissa määrin sähköiseen lipunmyyntiin. Vain me jääräpäät käydään Riian asemalta ostamassa lippumme. Onneksi siellä ei tarvitse enää jonottaa, kun ei muita lipunostajia ole.  Sitten kun palaa Riikaan, pitää lippu ostaa junasta. Tällä kertaa en saanut lippua ḳirotavan asemalta lähtiessäni itään.

Laitan havaintoja tavaraliikenteestä tähän matkustajaliikennettä käsittelevään ketjuun: ḳirotavan aseman kohdalla sain havaita linjalla junan, jota veti kaksi 12-akselista kaksoisveturia. Samoin havaitsin yhden 8-akselisen pönttövaunun. Minä luulin, että aika olisi jo näistä jättänyt. Elejassa rataosalla Jelgava-Jonikis luulen nähneeni ER20-vetoisen tavarajunan. En ollut vielä aivan radan varressa, joten kunnolla en nähnyt. Mutta mikä muu se voisi olla?

Rautatiemuseon Jelgavan osasto on aika pieni. Se kertoo tiivisti Latvian kapearaiteisten rautateiden historian ja erityisesti Jelgavan alueen historian. Siellä myös palvellaan englanniksi.

----------


## markus1979

> Erinäisten vaiheiden jälkeen Latvia on tilaamassa Skoda Vagonkalta uusia junia 32 kpl: https://www.db.lv/zinas/stajas-speka...piegadi-490427


Ensimmäinen näistä junista on ilmeisesti huomenna saapumassa maantiekuljetuksena Tsekeistä Latviaan. Loppujenkin junien pitäisi saapua ensi vuoden loppuun mennessä. Latviassa junaa odottaa useamman kuukauden testausurakka.

https://eng.lsm.lv/article/economy/t...atvia.a462562/

----------

